# יש לי תעוקת חזה. ואני בכלל כלה "קולית"!



## IMphoenix (22/4/12)

יש לי תעוקת חזה. ואני בכלל כלה "קולית"! 
רוצה לפרוק, יש לכן כוח? 

עד לפני שבוע בערך הייתי כלה קלילה וקולית, כיפית ומאושרת.
ופתאום אני מוצאת את עצמי לחוצה כל הזמן...
לאחר דיונים מעמיקים ורבים-רבים, בן זוגי החליט שהוא מוכן להינשא בחתונה רפורמית. עדכנתי את הורי, שאמרו שהם "חושבים שאת מגזימה, אבל בסדר". כשהסברתי קצת לאבא שלי הוא הבין ואמר "תקבעי טיסה לפראג"; אבל אמא עדיין ממלמלת מדי פעם לאנשים משפטים מבודחים על "הפמיניסטיות האלה".
לזוגי קשה עם הרעיון של נישואין בחו"ל אבל הוא מבין שזו חותמת גומי והטקס האמיתי מבחינתנו יהיה בחופה. כל זמן שזה הלכתי ויהודי, הוא מרוצה.

אבל...
אני מרגישה שאני נלחמת בתחנות רוח. רוב האנשים מעקמים פרצוף- כי רק גויים מתחתנים בחו"ל, או שמה הבעיה שלי בכלל- קצת להבליג ולעשות מה שצריך כדי שהכל יהיה בסדר. העניין הוא שת'כלס האמהות שלנו לא נדרשו לעשות את המקווה, או הדרכות הכלה, או עוד כמה שטויות שהמציאו בשנים האחרונות; ובכל מקרה העקרונות מאחורי הטקס נותרים בעינם והאישה נדחקת למעמד של קניין ולאורך כך התהליך נחשבת טמאה, מודרת ונדרשת לחינוך מחדש.
קשה לי כל כך עם העקרונות האלה- ועדיין מתלבטת שוב ושוב: האם העקרונות שלי שווים את הסכום הגבוה של נישואין אזרחיים בחו"ל (פראג או קפריסין, שלא זולה בהמון)? והאם אני לא מכריחה את בן זוגי באיזהשהו מקום לעשות משהו נגד האמונה שלו? ואם הוא לא יהיה שלם עם זה (למרות שהוא אומר שכן) ובסופו של דבר הוא ירגיש שהטקס לא היה כמו שהוא רצה (וגם ככה הוא מתפשר המון לאורך כל הדרך- על מיקום, על כמות אנשים, על תקציב...)?

אני מרגישה שיש גוש גדול שתקוע לי בגרון.


----------



## yoli (22/4/12)

קודם כל קבלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מבינה לליבך, ובאמת שבטח לא נצליח לפתור זאת פה על רגל אחת.. תעשי מה שאת מאמינה בו כל עוד זה לא יוצא מפרופורציות מבחינת שניכם.. 
תשבי ותחשבי מה הכי חשוב לך ועל מה את יכולה להתפשר
ותבחרי
בהצלחה! ותעדכני...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/4/12)

כל עוד עושים את הדברים באהבה ובהבנה... 
בן הזוג שלך הוא האדם היחיד שאת חייבת לו דין וחשבון. 
הוא היחיד שיכול להגיד איך הוא מרגיש עם חתונה רפורמית - האם הוא מוכן לזה, האם הוא שלם עם הבחירה והאם הוא מוכן "לשלם את המחיר" בשביל שתהיי שלמה. 

בזוגיות, לכל אחד יוצא לוותר קצת לפעמים - וכל פעם מישהו אחר נמצא בצד המוותר. לפעמים זה את ולפעמים זה הוא. הויתורים הם לא בהכרח סימטריים ולא בהכרח באותו תחום - אבל כל עוד עושים את הויתורים האלו באהבה ובהבנה- מתוך רצון לחיות יחד בכבוד הדדי ובאהבה - זה הכי חשוב. 
בן הזוג שלך הוא היחיד שיוכל להגיד לך אם הוא מוותר מאהבה ומהבנה - ואם הוא מרגיש בנוח עם הויתורים שלו. עצם זה שאת מקדישה מחשבה נוספת לויתור שלו - זה אומר שאת אוהבת אותו ושאכפת לך ממנו ושאת רוצה שגם הוא יהיה שלם. 

זוג הוא כמו צוות - ובכל צוות, כדי לעבוד ביחד בהרמוניה - תמיד צריך לעשות ויתורים הדדיים. 
הרי אף פעם לא תהיו במצב שתסכימו ב-100% על כל דבר. ואגב, אם יש 100% הסכמה סימן שמשהו לא בסדר- כי אחד מהצדדים לא מביע את אי-ההסכמה שלו. זה בסדר להתדיין וזה בסדר שצד מסוים מוותר - כל עוד אף אחד לא כופה על השני והויתורים נעשים באופן הדדי ומתוך אהבה. 
נסי לחשוב על מקרים בהם את ויתרת על דברים בשביל בן זוגך. 

אני הייתי ממליצה לך ליזום איתו שיחה ולשאול אותו איך הוא מרגיש עם זה, כמה זה עקרוני לו והאם הוא מרגיש שהוא עשוי להתחרט על זה... אם הוא יגיד שהוא עשוי להתחרט על זה ואת כן מוכנה להתגמש איתו - אז אולי יש מקום להתגמש, אבל אם בבירור זה חשוב לך יותר מאשר לו והוא מוכן להתגמש- אז לדעתי, זה בסדר שהוא יוותר.


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

עצה רגישה ונעימה 
ובעיקר נכונה. תודה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (23/4/12)

אחרי שקראתי שהדילמה נפתרה 
אני מאד שמחה על כך!

כמו שכתבתי לך, כל החלטה שמתקבלת מתוך הבנה וכבוד הדדי היא החלטה טובה. 
נשמע שיש לך בן זוג מתחשב ובוגר, וכנראה שאם בן הזוג שלך הסכים לוותר בנושא הזה- הוא הבין וראה כמה זה חשוב לך והחליט שלו זה חשוב או עקרוני פחות.


----------



## elena20 (22/4/12)

אני גם בהחלט פמיניסטית, אבל לצערי 
"נאלצים" להתחתן כדת משה וישראל, ארוסי בכלל אתאיסט והרבה יותר קיצוני ממני אבל כיוון שלהוריו זה מאוד, מאוד חשוב (הורים שעברו שואה) החלטנו להתחתן בחתונה אורתודוקסית יהודית...
וגם לא כל כך הבנתי אם אתם בכל אופן מתכננים לערוך חופה יהודית, למה להתחתן גם בחו"ל? (או שכוונתך הייתה שפה תעשו חופה רפורמית אז זה ברור לחלוטין).


----------



## IMphoenix (22/4/12)

רפורמי, זה גם יהודי


----------



## elena20 (22/4/12)

ברור, אבל זה "לא נחשב" מבחינת האורתודוקסים.


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

כי רק הדרך שלהם נחשבת. 
מנדט על הדת, מישהו?


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (22/4/12)

המממ... 
אני חושבת שאם בן הזוג שלך לא שלם עם העניין, אתם צריכים לעשות חושבים מחדש...
זה מאוד בעייתי אם זה ירגיש לו באיזשהו מקום כאילו אתם לא מתחתנים "על אמת", והסיבות לא חייבות להיות רציונליות (אני מתחתנת בטקס אורתודוקסי, אבל לא חושבת שטקס רפורמי/אזרחי פחות "נחשב") - בכל זאת כולנו ראינו חתונות מסוג מסויים מאז שהיינו ילדים, ואני מניחה שקצת קשה לצאת מהקבעון.

כמו שאמרתי, אני מתחתנת בטקס אורתודוכסי. יש לזה הרבה סיבות. קודם כל, כי זו הדרך היחידה כרגע ואני עצלנית מדי לחתונה אזרחית בחו"ל (אחי עשה את זה). מעבר לזה, יש כאן בעיניי איזשהו מימד של המשך המסורת שלי כחלק מהעם הזה - זה לא עניין דתי, אלא תרבותי. אני חושבת שסיפרתי כאן פעם שכל פעם שאני שומעת על חתונות "כדת משה וישראל" במחנות ריכוז, בצל המוות, זה גורם לי להרגיש כאילו גם אני צריכה להמשיך את הדרך הזו, שבגללה אנשים מתו בעבר. אני לא יכולה להסביר מאיפה זה מגיע, אולי מזה שהייתי ילדה נורא התחברתי לסיפורי השואה, וכשהיינו קונים ספרי לימוד בחופש מיד הייתי פותחת את המקראה והולכת לחלק של "שואה וגבורה" וקוראת הכל בשקיקה. קריפי משהו, אני יודעת...
בכל אופן, זה לא שאני לא מבינה מאיפה את באה, אבל מבחינתי אני לא "קניין", גם אם הכתובה אומרת את זה. אז אני ממש לא מגיעה לזה בגישה כזו. מצד שני, כן חיפשתי רב ליברלי שיערוך טקס שיוויוני יותר (יתן לנו לדבר וכו'). אז נכון שהחופה עדיין תהיה "לפי החוקים", אבל בכל זאת נהפוך אותה למשהו שקרוב יותר למה שאנחנו מאמינים בו, עד כמה שהמגבלות מאפשרות.

לסיכום, אני חושבת שאם זה "הוא לא מרגיש שהחתונה על אמת" לעומת "לא בא לי להרגיש קניין" - אז סורי, אבל בעיניי הטיעון שלו מנצח (גם אם הוא לא רציונלי). לא הייתי רוצה שבן הזוג שלי לא יהיה שלם עם הטקס או ירגיש שהחתונה שלנו "לא אמיתית" באיזשהו אופן.


----------



## AandL1 (22/4/12)

אם מה שמפריע לך זה היחס 
המדיר והמשפיל כלפי נשים בתהליך שלקראת החופה אז אני חייבת להרגיע אותך ולהגיד שאני הרגשתי ממש טוב לאורך כל הדרך. ברבנות התייחסו אל שנינו באופן שווה, שתי חברות ילדות שלי היו העדות שלי ושני חברי ילדות שלו היו העדים שלו (לצורך הוצאת תעודת רווקות). הייתה לי שיחה מרתקת של שעה וחצי עם רבנית, במסגרתה דיברנו על סיפור הבריאה בראי הזוגיות, האהבה והתמיכה ההדדית. אמרתי לה כבר בהתחלה שאני לא שומרת נגיעה, אני חילונית ומאוהבת  והיא הייתה מקסימה. במקווה גם הייתה חוויה רוחנית ונעימה - התארגנתי בבית, הגעתי למקווה עם אמא שלי כשאני מוכנה לטבילה. המקווה היה נקי ומסודר. נכנסתי לחדר הטבילה והורדתי את המגבת והרבנית סובבה את גבה עד אשר נכנסתי למים ולא חיטטה לי בנבכי הגוף. כשהייתי בתוך המים הרבנית אמרה לי מה להגיד וראתה שטבלתי כולי שלוש פעמים. הפעם הראשונה הייתה קשה לי ולכן בסוף היא אמרה שרק אם זה בסדר מבחינתי, היא רוצה שאני אטבול עוד פעם אחת כי הראשונה לא הייתה מלאה.
שום דבר מביך, שום דבר מדיר, שום דבר שקשור לחינוך מחדש. אני חושבת שהכל תלוי בגישה שלך, האם את מגיעה לשם ממקום חיובי, שמוכן להסתכל על הדברים מנקודת מבט קצת שונה? זה נורא "מגניב" להגיד שחתונה ברבנות מדירה, אבל זה כבר לא כל כך נכון, או לפחות לא נכון בכל מקום.
ולגבי הכתובה, שבטח אליה התכוונת כאשר כתבת "מעמד של קניין", גם כאן זה עניין של גישה. אם את בוחרת לראות אותה כשטר קניין אז כך היא תהיה, אבל האמת היא שמטרת הכתובה היא להגן עליך במקרה של גירושים (אני הייתי בחדר הסמוך כאשר הרב הסביר לבעלי שהסכום שהוא כותב יהיה הסכום אותו הוא יצטרך לשלם לי אם ניפרד ולא שום דבר שקשור לבעלות. והייתי בחדר הסמוך כי אני לא רציתי לשבת שם, העדפתי להירגע עם חברות אבל את בהחלט יכולה לשבת לידו במעמד הכתובה).

בקיצור, אני לא מנסה לשכנע אותך לבחור בחתונה דתית. אני בהחלט מבינה את הבחירה בחתונה אזרחית (אני לא רציתי להינשא כלל). אבל אם מה שמונע ממך להתחתן בחתונה דתית הם הדברים הללו, הרי שאת פשוט צריכה לפנות לצהר (או לרבנות עירונית מתונה, כמו במקרה שלי) ולקבל חוויה שוויונית יותר.


----------



## elena20 (22/4/12)

זה שלך הייתה חוויה חיובית לא אומר שגם לה תהיה 
להגיד שהכל "עניין של גישה" זה ממש לא נכון. אותי ממש לא מעניין לדון עם רבנית על שום דבר, אני לא מאמינה בזה ודת באופן כללי היא שטות בעיני.
מי שלא מאמינה ואין לה שום זיקה למסורת לא יכולה להכריח את עצמה לראות את הדברים החיוביים פתאום.


----------



## AandL1 (22/4/12)

ברור שהיא יכולה!! 
אני לא מאמינה בבודהיזם ובכל זאת אני רואה מה יפה בדת הזאת... אם הייתי נישאת לבודהיסטי הייתי מוכנה לעבור את טקס החתונה שלהם (כל עוד אינו כולל התעללות פיזית כלשהי) כי אפשר לראות את היופי גם במה שאינך מאמין בו. חבל שאת לא יכולה.
וזה שלי הייתה חוויה חיובית פשוט אומרת שלא כל החוויות שליליות ושאולי יש מי שעושה דמוניזציה של התהליך הזה מתוך בורות.


----------



## דלית ב (22/4/12)




----------



## pipidi (22/4/12)

הכל עניין של גישה, בראש ובפועל


----------



## fluppster (22/4/12)

לא מסכימה. 
הסלידה שלי ושל רבים אחרים מחתונה אורתודוכסית בישראל לא נובעת מבורות - להיפך. דווקא בגלל שאנחנו מוצפים ומוקפים כל היום וכל הזמן בדת, ובעיקר בזרם האורתודוכסי שלה, זה הופך למשהו מעיק וכפוי. נכון, מודה שדתות אחרות יכולות להיראות לי יותר ידידותיות, אבל זה משום ששם יש לי זכות בחירה, וביהדות על פי הרבנות אין בחירה - תתחתני בטקס אורתודוכסי, תעברי ברבנות, וזהו. 
היהדות בישראל היא דת של כפייה. כאמור, אין לי זכות בחירה - אם אני רוצה להתחתן בארץ ולא בא לי לבזבז כסף על חתונה בפראג, אז יש לי רק דרך אחת שבה אני יכולה להתחתן - ברבנות.
סליחה מראש, אני כמובן לא מכירה אותך - אבל מי את שתקבעי מה הדרך הנכונה להתחתן? שוב, סליחה אם זה נשמע בטון תוקפני, אבל זאת הדרך היחידה שבה אני יכולה להבהיר את כוונתי - למה קובעים לי שחופה אורתודוכסית היא הדרך הנכונה להתחתן? ואם מישהי מרגישה שזה לא מתאים לתפיסת עולמה ולעקרונותיה, אז אומרים עליה שהיא עושה דמוניזציה של התהליך? יכול להיות שאת מתחברת לזה וזה בסדר גמור ומקובל ביותר. אבל היא לא מתחברת לזה, וגם אני וגם בן זוגי לא מתחברים לזה, ואם היא הייתה מתחתנת עם בודהיסטי היא הייתה יכולה לבחון בעצמה את דת הבודהיזם ואת טקס החתונה ולהחליט אם היא מתחברת לזה או לא. למה היא חייבת בכוח למצוא את היופי במשהו שנוגד את תפיסת עולמה, כאשר יש לה אלטרנטיבות (לא אידיאליות אולי, אבל יש)?


----------



## elena20 (22/4/12)

ולהכליל את כולם כ"בורים" זה לא ממש 
חכם או נעים לשאר האנשים לקרוא את זה.....
מכירה מאוד טוב את הדת היהודית ועדיין אין לי שום חשק לשנות גישה ומבטיחה לך שאני לא הולכת לחוות שום חוויה רוחנית במקווה.


----------



## fluppster (22/4/12)

אגב... 
אמנם לא ערכתי מחקר סטטיסטי, אבל אני בטוחה שאם כבר אז יותר אנשים מתחתנים בחתונה אורתודוכסית מתוך בורות מאשר אנשים שמתחתנים בחתונה לא-אורתודוכסית מתוך בורות. הרי יותר קל ללכת עם הזרם, אין שום ספק... הכי קשה לחשוב עצמאית, מחוץ לקופסא, ללכת עם האמונות שלך ולא עם האמונות של הסובבים אותך. מי שעובר את התהליך הזה ועדיין בוחר להתחתן אורתודוכסית - אשריו. מכבדת את זה לחלוטין, ואף אהיה הראשונה לחלוק מחמאות.


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (22/4/12)

לגמרי.. ההחלטה באה מתוך המחשבה 
המחשבה באה מתוך מודעות לכפייה הדתית הסובבת אותנו בכל תחום בחיים. אני לא גדולה בתורה, אבל בטוח שמכירה את הטקס והמשמעויות שלו יותר מחלק גדול מהחברות שלי שהתחתנו ברבנות כי ככה זה, הלכו להדרכה - כי נו בסדר שתחפור ואף עשו הילולה במקווה - כי למה לא, עוד חגיגה.


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

צודקת כתמיד. 
הבחירה במגזר החילוני להתחתן בחתונה אורתודוכסית נובעת משיקולים של "כך עושים כולם", "ככה זה אצלנו" (ראי משל הקופים בהודעתי), חוסר רצון להעמיק בטקס (אבל כן לערוך מחקר מקיף ביותר באשר לצלמים השונים) וכו'.


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

ומסייגת- לרוב הבחירה נובעת מ... וכו'


----------



## fluppster (22/4/12)




----------



## הילהוגיל (23/4/12)




----------



## miss buttons (22/4/12)

אפשר לשאול באיזה מקווה טבלת? תודה.


----------



## AandL1 (25/4/12)

במקווה ברחוב ש"' עגנון 
בקרית אונו


----------



## miss buttons (26/4/12)

תודה


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

קראתי את הודעתך כבר אתמול... 
פשוט דרך האייפון ולא היה לי נוח לענות. חיכיתי לרגע שאהיה נינוחה מול מחשב 

אפתח ואומר שאני מאוד שמחה שהייתה לך חוויה חיובית. באמת.
אבל קצת הרגזת אותי... 
"זה נורא מגניב להגיד שחתונה ברבנות מדירה"- האמיני לי, אני ממש לא מעוניינת להיות "מגניבה" או "שונה".
אני מסיימת תואר במקרא, ולומדת גם ספרות ומגדר.בניגוד למערכון המשעשע בארץ נהדרת- יש דבר כזה, מגדר! הסמינריון שלי עוסק בארון הספרים היהודי מנקודת מבט נשית; אני בהחלט לא באה בלי רקע לתחום. הדת והמקרא הם בנפשי- אלא שהחיבור בין התחומים הוביל למחקר מעמיק מאוד של הטקס הזה (ושל דרכי ההלכה בהיבטים נשיים באופן כללי), המשמעויות שעומדות מאחוריו ומאחורי כל חלק בו. אני מצרפת עבודה נהדרת של אמנית בשם נחמה גולן- אישה דתיה (חוזרת בתשובה) שמביעה בעבודותיה ביקורת על ההיבטים מדכאי-הנשים בדת. מאוד מעניין.

אני לא מעוניינת להיכנס כעת לעובי הקורה אבל רק מבהירה שוב- מדובר בעקרונות שלי, לא בגחמות.

לגבי הכתובה- אין בה שום אלמנט של קניין אבל היא אינה שיוויונית. כשאני מדברת על שיוויון הכוונה היא להדדיות, לא רק לטובת האישה אלא ככלל. אני מעוניינת בכתובה שיוויונית שבה גם אני מתחייבת לדאוג לאהובי (ואגב, בעברית. לא בארמית כי אנחנו חיים במדינת ישראל, דוברים עברית ואין שום הצדקה לדבר בארמית בדיוק כמו שאין הצדקה לדבר לטינית או יוונית עתיקה).

הקניין נמצא במעמד הטבעת, אבל זה סיפור אחר שיסופר בפעם אחרת.  אם תרצי אשמח לפרט 

ובעיקר, מזל טוב יקירה.
הכי חשוב שאת שלמה בדרכים שבחרת בהן, שטוב לך ונעים לך. איש באמונתו יחיה (ואישה גם!).


----------



## fluppster (23/4/12)

אהבתי את התשובה שלך! 
איזה כיף לך שאת לומדת מגדר! זה תחום מרתק, יש לי פנטזיות ללמוד אותו כתואר שני (אבל אני לא אעשה את זה...). היה לי קורס אחד בתואר הראשון ונהניתי ממש.
העבודה שצירפת בהחלט מעניינת, נדמה לי שהייתה לאחרונה תערוכה בנושא זה, לא?


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

אני באמת לא יודעת  
אין לי מושג מתי הייתה התערוכה האחרונה שלה, היא אמנית מאוד נחשבת בתחומה.
ממליצה לך מאוד לגגל עליה קצת...

ובמיוחד בשבילך- מצרפת מצגת קצרצרה שמציגה כמה מעבודותיה. כדאי לכל בנות הפורום להציץ, בעיקר לעבודה האחרונה במצגת (בסך הכל שישה עמודי מצגת, בלי הרבה טקסט) שעוסקת בטקס הנישואין ובהינומה.


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (22/4/12)

לכי עם העקרונות שלך 
אחרי שהצ'קים מופקדים, השמלה מוחזרת והתמונות אצלך במחשב, זה מה שנשאר איתך כל החיים. לנו היו זוג דתיים שהסתובבו והלכו באמצע החופה כי "היא לא אמיתית", וזאת בדיוק הסיבה שהיה חשוב לי רפורמי. כי די כבר לכל השלטון העריץ הזה של האורתודוקסים שקובע לנו מה יהודי ומה לא. אפילו לא נרשמנו ברבנות, מלכתחילה היה ברור לי שאני לא אעמוד בצביעות הזאת של הדרכת הכלות (כן, בואי ספרי לי על נידה) וכל הטררם הזה. וגם לא רוצה כתובה שמדברת איתי בזוזים. בקיצור תתעודדי, המבוגרים לא מבינים כי פעם באמת עשו דברים כמו כולם וכמו אצל השכנים בלי לשאול יותר מדי שאלות. היום אנחנו לא עיוורים ומעזים לשאול, מה גם שהמצב במדינה כנראה רק החמיר. ובכלל - רפורמי זה יהודי, לגמרי יהודי. את מתחתנת כדת משה וישראל והחבר'ה ברבנות שיקפצו


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (22/4/12)

זה נכון רק אם שני בני הזוג מסכימים 
באמת למי אכפת מכל השאר, וכמו שאמרת - שיקפצו האורחים, והרבנות, וכל אלו שתמיד יש להם מה לומר. עם זה אני לגמרי מסכימה.

אבל אם בן הזוג שלה לא שלם עם הרעיון, ולא מרגיש שהטקס אמיתי מספיק - אז יש כאן בעיה אמיתית, ולטעמי זה שהוא ירגיש ש"זה זה" יותר חשוב מהעקרונות שלה במקרה הזה. אם היא הייתה אומרת שמבחינתה חתונה אורתודוקסית לא אמיתית מספיק ושהיא לא הייתה מרגישה שהיא באמת מתחתנת, הייתי אומרת דברים אחרים. אבל לטעמי במקרה כזה החשיבות של הטקס (דתי/חילוני/אינדיאני) בעיני *שני* בני הזוג, חשובה יותר מהעקרונות. וזה שהרתיעה שלו לא רציונלית (אני הכי הכי בעד טקסים אזרחיים וזכות הבחירה) לא משנה בכלל. שורה תחתונה - הוא צריך להיות שלם עם הטקס, ואם הוא לא - אז יש כאן בעיה.


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (22/4/12)

תראי בעיקרון את צודקת 
חשוב ששני בני הזוג יהיו באותו ראש, במיוחד שמדובר בעניין כל כך חשוב. מצד שני, הטקס ההלכתי ובכלל כל ההתנהלות של הרבנות פוגעת יותר בנשים בכל שלב מעצם זה שמדובר במוסד כל כך שוביניסטי ולא שיוויוני. אני לגמרי יכולה להבין מדוע גבר יהיה רגיש לזה פחות, במיוחד כלא נכנסים לכל הפרטים. 
אצלנו השאלה בכלל לא עלתה, כלומר התכוונו להתחתן כמו כולם ברבנות, עד שהתחלתי לחפור ברשת, להבין מה השוני והגעתי למסקנה שאני לא רוצה להתחתן דרך הרבנות, ולו רק בגלל העובדה ששום דבר שאני רוצה מרצוני בחיי לא מסתמך על החלטות המוסד הזה. להיפך הקביעות שלהם מקשים לי על החיים במשך כל השנה. הסברתי לו למה אני רוצה רפורמי, והייתי די משכנעת, ככה שלא נותרו לו הרבה ברירות. ממילא הוא חילוני כמוני, ויש חופה ויש רב לטובת כל בני המשפחה היותר שמרנים. היו לנו מעט מאוד מסורתיים/דתיים בחתונה, רחוקים מאוד, או אנשים מהעבודה. הרוב המכריע קיבל את זה יפה, מה קורה במצב שבו המשפחה הקרובה היא דתיה אני לא יודעת לומר לך, כנראה שזה יותר מורכב לשכנע אותם.
היום אנחנו אחרי 2 חתונות בעצם, רק מחר במשרד הפנים, הטקס היה דתי לחלוטין מבחינתי, ודווקא בגלל הפגישות עם הרב למדתי יותר על המרכיבים והמשמעויות שלו, והצלחתי להרגיש את ההתעלות וההתרגשות בחופה, למרות שאני לא דתיה כלל. אני בטוחה שבדרך הרגילה של הרבנות חוץ מעצבים בגלל הביורוקרטיה לא הייתי מקבלת דבר מהחוויה הזאת.  
ומשהו קצת מיסיונרי ככה לעתיד - תראו במשך שנים החילוניים עושים את מה שממסד הדתי קבע בגלל נסיבות פוליטיות שנוצרו מאז ימי קום המדינה, אז אולי הגיע הזמן לעשות מה שמתאים לנו? אולי זאת ההתחלה, ואם יותר ויותר זוגות חילונים 364 ימים בשנה יבחרו גם לערוך את חתונתם בדרך סובלנית ופתוחה יותר, משהו יתערער בממסד הזה. מי שדתי עדיין יוכלו להתחתן דרכו ומי שלא, לא ירגיש לא בסדר ושזאת "לא חתונה אמיתית". זהו המוסד הכי מפלה, הכי מדיר נשים שקיים במדינה שלנו ובאין חוק שמכריח אותי להתחתן דרכם - זה מה שבחרנו.


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (22/4/12)

364 ימים בשנה + 1 ביום החתונה  
ובכלל סורי על הלפסוסים.. השעה לא לטובתי


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (22/4/12)

שוב, אני מסכימה איתך בעניין הזה 
ומבחינתי שיסגרו כבר את המוסד הרבני המגעיל הזה ושכל אחד יחיה איך שבא לו, יתחתן איך שבא לו וימות איך שבא לו (גם לשם הם מגיעים).
אבל זה לא העניין כאן.

אם בן הזוג לא מרגיש בנוח עם העניין ומבחינתו חתונה אמיתית היא כמו כל החתונות שהוא ראה מאז שהוא היה ילד וככה הוא רואה את עצמו מתחתן - הטיעונים הרציונליים שהעלית (שאני בהחלט מסכימה איתם) לא יעבדו בהכרח. אנחנו בני אדם, ומורכבים מיותר מרק טיעונים רציונליים. יש דברים שאי אפשר להסביר בטיעונים שכלתניים, ולמרות שאנחנו אולי מבינים אותם, אנחנו עדיין לא מסוגלים להביא את עצמנו לנהוג לפיהם.
אז עם כמה שאני לגמרי איתך (למרות שבחרתי אחרת) - זה לא משנה כאן. אם בסופו של דבר בן הזוג שלה לא שלם, מאיזשהו סיבה, גם אם היא מטופשת בעינייך, אז צריך לעשות חושבים מחדש. אני אישית חושבת שבמקרה הזה יותר חשוב שהוא ירגיש שהטקס מחייב ו"אמיתי". 
לא הייתי מתעקשת על חתונה בצורה X  אם בן הזוג שלי היה חושב שהטקס צריך להיות בצורה Y, אחרת זו לא חתונה בעיניו (בהנחה שהיא "תקפה" גם בעיניי, כמובן, אבל אולי פחות נראית לי כי אני נורא רוצה טקס אינדיאני, נגיד, כי הוא אומר שהאישה קובעת הכל והגבר עבד נרצע לרגליה. סתם דוגמא שהמצאתי, כן? אז לא להתנפל עליי ולהגיד לי שככה לא נראה טקס אינדיאני). גם אם הטיעונים שלי יותר רציונליים. כאמור, אנחנו יותר מטיעונים רציונליים ולא כל דבר שאנחנו עושים רציונלי.
שוב, אני לא מדברת על ההורים והמשפחה והאורחים, כי מבחינתי הם לא אישיו כאן (בפעם האחרונה שבדקתי החתונה הייתה של הזוג - כבר פרשתי את משנתי בנושא כאן כמה וכמה פעמים). אני מדברת אך ורק על הזוג, ועל המקרה שאחד מהם לא מסכים כי טקס רפורמי/חילוני/אינדיאני פחות נחשב בעיניו, כ"חתונה", למרות שזה מה שבן הזוג השני רוצה.
באמת שאני הכי בעד לעשות מה שאתה מאמין בו ולא להתייחס לאף אחד אחר (ומי שמכיר אותי במציאות יוכל להעיד), אבל חתונה היא לא אירוע יחידני שמתחילים לשרוף בו חזיות, אלא זוגי. אם לעמוד על העקרונות שלי אומר שבן הזוג שלי לא ירגיש בנוח עם הטקס כי מבחינתו אין רב אורתודוקסי = אין חתונה, אז הייתי מוותרת במקרה הזה.


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (22/4/12)

זהו שלדעתי כדי להגיד רב אורתוקסי או אין חתונה 
זה קצת מוזר לבחור שהוא חילוני בסך הכל ועוד אם בת הזוג מתעקשת וכולי ומסבירה לו למה זה חשוב לו. מה גם שהטקס הוא אחד לאחד אותו דבר אם רוצים, וגם אם עושים מעט שינויים, זה לא שזה מרגיש פחות חופה או פחות חתונה. אבל שוב, אני לא הייתי בסיטואציה הזאת, החבר שלי היה בדיוק כמו 99% מהמתחתנים, לא הקדיש לזה מחשבה, כולם עושים ככה, אז גם אנחנו. אז הסברתי לו למה אני חושבת אחרת ולהגיד לכך שהוא התחיל להיות לוחם דגול נגד הרבנות ובעד זכויות הנשים - לא, אבל לא היה אכפת לו ללכת איתי בכיוון הזה של הרפורמי כדי שאני אהיה מרוצה.  בואי נגיד כך, אם היה מגיע ממשפחה דתית והיה מסורתי, בטח היה לי הרבה יותר קשה עד לא אפשרי לשכנע אותו. מצד שני בטח לא היינו מגיעים לשלב של חתונה בכלל


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (22/4/12)

לשלך לא היה אכפת.אבל כנראה שלאחרים כן אכפת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואגב, לא צריך להיות דתי או מסורתי בשביל זה......
כמו שאמרתי, מאז שאנחנו ילדים ראינו חתונות בצורה מסויימת, ולחלק מהאנשים קשה לצאת מהקבעון.

ככה או ככה, אני באמת בעד שכל זוג יתחתן איך שמתאים לו. בסופו של דבר, מה שחשוב זה ששני בני הזוג יהיו שלמים עם הטקס ועם המשמעות שלו בעיניהם. אבל אם מישהו מסויים חושב שטקס עם רב רפורמי "נחשב פחות" (לא ברור לי למה, אגב) - אז לדעתי לא צריכים לכפות עליו חתונה עם טקס כזה שיראה לו "לא רציני".


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (22/4/12)

תקשיבי זה נראה אותו דבר בדיוק 
זה גם אותו דבר בדיוק. חוץ מזה שהרב לא רשום ברבנות וזה הדבר האחרון שבני הזוג חושבים עליו במהלך הטקס. אנחנו בחרנו לעשות את הטקס קצת שונה כי רצינו שיוויוני, יכולנו להישאר עם הקונספט הרגיל ולעשות אחד לאחד כמו הטקס הרגיל. 

ואני לא אומרת לכפות, שכל אחד יעשה מה שמתאים לו. אבל אגב - אם מרביתנו יודעות שהטקס לא שיוויוני ובמידה מסוימת משפיל נשים, למה שאנחנו לא נגיד לבני הזוג היקרים שלנו - "יקירי, הטקס האורתודוקסי נראה לי לא רציני?". זה נראה לי מהותי הרבה יותר מסתם "תחושות" וקבעונות של הישראלי הממוצע.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (22/4/12)

אני מסכימה. לי לא היה אכפת להתחתן בטקס רפורמי 
וכנראה שגם לבן זוגי לא (ולמשפחה שלי בטוח לא, כי אחי התחתן בכלל אזרחית, לא רפורמי ולא כלום...), אבל כמו שאמרתי - לי אין סבלנות לטוס למדינה אחרת כדי להתחתן "רשמית" (וכן, אני צריכה שיהיה כתוב לי "נשואה" בתעודת זהות. ידועה בציבור לא מספיק טוב לי, סורי). תבוסתני מצידי? אולי. אבל כמו שאמרתי, מבחינתי החופה שלי היא התוכן שאנחנו ניצוק לתוכה, ולא כל המסביב (כתובה, וכו').
אבל שוב - יש כאלו שזה כנראה כן מפריע להם...

ולגבי הנושא השני שהעלית - אני מניחה שלרוב הבנות מפריע חוסר השיוויון בטקס, ולא העובדה שהוא "לא רציני", כלומר שלאחריו הם לא מרגישים נשואים (העובדה שרוב אם לא כל החתונות שראינו בחיינו הן אורתודוקסיות כנראה תרמה לא מעט למשוואה של "חתונה=רבנות" שיש להרבה אנשים. אולי דבילי, אבל אני מנסה להסביר לך מאיפה זה מגיע לדעתי). כבר אמרתי שאם פיניקס הייתה אומרת "לדעתי הטקס האורתודוקסי חסר משמעות ואני לא ארגיש נשואה אחריו" - הייתי מגיבה אחרת. אבל יש כאלו, שמבחינתם אם אין רב אורתודוקסי ומקווה וכו' (אגב, אני לא יודעת מי אמרה שפעם לא היה מקווה, אבל ההורים שלי התחתנו לפני יותר מ-30 שנה ובהחלט היה מקווה) - אז זה לא תופס כחתונה. ובמקרה כזה, אני חושבת שעדיף שהוא ירגיש שהטקס במאה אחוז תקף מבחינתו ולא "סתם", מאשר שהיא תילחם את המלחמות הפמיניסטיות שלה (החשובות כשלעצמן, בלי ציניות) דווקא בערב הזה.


----------



## fluppster (22/4/12)

ואם היא תרגיש אחרי זה פספוס? 
ואם היא תרגיש שהיא בגדה בעקרונות שלה? שהיא ויתרה דווקא באחד הרגעים החשובים בחייה? שהיא נכנעה ללחץ של כולם והלכה נגד רצונה?
זה לא חשוב?
אני לא מכירה את בן זוגה, אבל אין לי שום ספק שהוא ירגיש נשוי אחרי הטקס הרפורמי, ובטח אם זה ייעשה אחרי החתונה בחו"ל. אין שום דבר בטקס הרפורמי שמרגיש פחות אמיתי.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (22/4/12)

אז אם את לא מכירה אותו 
חבל שאת טוענת כל כך בנחרצות שהוא ירגיש נשוי אחרי הטקס הרפורמי. מאיפה את יודעת איך הוא ירגיש???
כמו שאמרתי, אנחנו אנשים, לא רובוטים. לפעמים אנחנו רוצים לעשות X למרות שיש נימוקים יותר רציונליים לעשות Y. למה? כובע.

מעבר לזה, שוב - כמו שאמרתי, אם הטענה שלה הייתה שטקס אורתודוקסי לא יגרום לה להרגיש נשואה ורפורמי כן, הייתי אומרת לה שתילחם על הרפורמי. אבל אם היא רוצה טקס יותר שיוויוני (שזה אחלה), אבל כזה שיגרום אולי לבן הזוג שלה להרגיש שלא בנוח עם הטקס, אז כן, הם צריכים בהחלט לשקול את זה שנית. לדעתי האישית, במקרה כזה החשיבות של הטקס בעיניו, שהנה קורה פה משהו גדול ומשמעותי ואני מתחתן עם בחירת לבי, לוקחת את הטיעון הפמיניסטי שלה. מה לעשות, מתחתנים עם בן זוג ולא עם עצמך, והדעה שלו וההרגשה שלו גם חשובות (ההרגשה של השאר דווקא לא חשובה בעיניי). וגם אם בן הזוג שלה מוכן "להתפשר", כמו שכתבת, כדי לרצות אותה ועדיין לא שלם עם זה - וואלה, לא מספיק טוב לדעתי. לא אומרת שזה מה שהיא עשתה, אבל אם מישהי מנדנדת לחבר שלה חודשים לגבי משהו (שוב, לא אומרת שזה מה שהיא עשתה! דוגמא כללית! בפורום הזה צריך לסייג את עצמך מיליון פעמים...) ובסוף הוא מסכים כי נמאס לו, אז זהו? הכל טוב? העיקר שהוא הסכים להתפשר? אז כנראה שלא, אחרת היא לא הייתה דואגת שאולי היא גוררת אותו למשהו שהוא לא באמת רוצה (מההודעה הראשונה שלה). אני דווקא מעריכה את זה שהיא עדיין מתלבטת שאולי הוא לא שלם עם זה, למרות שהוא "הסכים".

ולסיום - אני באמת שמחה בשבילך (אני לא צינית) שבן הזוג שלך היה באותו ראש איתך וששניכם התחתנתם אזרחית כי זה התאים לשניכם.
אבל במקרים אחרים, כשאין הסכמה, זה קצת (הרבה) יותר בעייתי, ואי אפשר להגיד לה: "אל תוותרי על העקרונות שלך", במיוחד אם זה אומר שאולי בן הזוג שלה ירגיש שזה שקול לזה שליצן חיתן אותם (אני מקצינה בכוונה. לא אומרת שרבנים רפורמים הם ליצנים!!!). אז נכון, בארה"ב גם אלביס יכול לחתן בוגאס, וגם קרובי משפחה, וגם מישהו שקיבל "רשיון" באינטרנט. אבל שם זה מקובל, וכאן לא. כי כאן זה כאן, ושם זה שם, ועד שנגיע לשם ייקח עוד קצת זמן. אז כשכל מה שרואים כל החיים זה חתונות שמתנהלות בצורה מסויימות (כולל תהליך הרבנות והכל), אי אפשר לבוא אליו בטענות שמשהו אחר, גם אם הוא יותר הגיוני אולי, מרגיש לו אולי פחות משמעותי.


----------



## fluppster (22/4/12)

ומאיפה את יודעת איך הוא ירגיש? 
ברור שלא צריך לסחוב אותו בכוח לטקס רפורמי, זה לא מה שאני אומרת, אבל אם היא תדאג לעשות לו הכנה מספקת לקראת החתונה, אז באמת, אין שום סיבה שהוא ירגיש לא נשוי. 
אני עדיין לא מבינה - למה זה בסדר שהיא תתפשר ותתחתן בטקס אורתודוכסי, אבל זה לא בסדר שהוא יתפשר ויתחתן בטקס רפורמי? למה הפשרה שלה יותר הגיונית מהפשרה שלו? הרי יש כאן מצב בלתי אפשרי לכאורה - שניהם רוצים דברים שונים, ומישהו ייאלץ להתפשר. אז את אומרת שבן הזוג שלה עלול להרגיש לכאורה כאילו ליצן חיתן אותם (אני מבינה שזו הקצנה, רק נעזרת בדוגמא שלך), אבל אם היא תרגיש שהיא חותנה ע"י מישהו שמייצג בעיניה כפייה, חוסר חופש ושוביניזם? (גם אני מקצינה, לצורך הדוגמא...)
איך זה שבכל פעם שמדובר בדת מול חילוניות (וזה ממש לא רק את כי אני רואה את זה בכל מקום), הדת חייבת לנצח? לחילונים-אתאיסטים אין רגשות? למה מי שמאמין באלוהים, או בדת, או במה שזה לא יהיה, הוא זה שכולם חייבים להתחשב בו? מי מתחשב בי?
כל הזמן יש תחושה במדינה הזו כאילו אני אזרחית סוג ב'. אני חילונית, כלומר אני עגלה ריקה, וכמובן שאין לי אידיאולוגיה או אמונה משלי, אז לא צריך להתחשב בי. אני צריכה להתחתן ברבנות, לחתוך לילד שלי חתיכה מאיבר המין שלו ולקבור את קרוביי עם חברת קדישא, וחס וחלילה שאעז לחשוב שאפשר אחרת! ואם אני חושבת אחרת, ואני מנסה לפעול בדרך שלי, אני עדיין צריכה ללכת על קצות האצבעות כדי שחס וחלילה לא אפגע במישהו. 
אז אני לא אומרת שהיא צריכה לעשות "דווקא" לבן זוגה, אבל אם הוא כבר נוטה לכיוון הפשרה ומסכים ללכת בדרך שלה, למה לא להמשיך ללכת בדרך הזו? למה לא לתת לו את כל הכלים כדי שירגיש מספיק בטוח בעצמו, באהבתם ובנישואין הללו, ואז שניהם ייצאו מרוצים?


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (22/4/12)

לא יודעת אפילו איך להגיב 
מה קשור חצי מהפוסט שלך על זה שאת אזרחית סוג ב'?
אני אמרתי שאת אזרחית סוג ב'? אני לא מרגישה אזרחית סוג ב' (ואני חילונית לגמרי, ולא מאמינה בחברים דמיוניים), ולא מרגישה ריקה מתוכן או שמישהו חושב שאני ריקה מתוכן, ואם כן - זבש"ו. 

ולענייננו, כי אני מרגישה שאני מדברת עם קיר וצריכה לחזור לעבודה:
אני לא יודעת איך הוא ירגיש, ולכן סה"כ אומרת שהם צריכים לשקול שנית, ושלטעמי אם המקרה הוא אכן כמו שתיארתי, אני (אישית!!!) הייתי עושה כך וכך.
אין שום סיבה שהיא תבוא ותעשה לו "הכנה" - את רצינית? - הוא בן אדם מבוגר וצריך לקבל את ההחלטות שלו בעצמו. היא לא צריכה "להכין" אותו לכלום. אם זה לא מתאים לו, אז זה לא מתאים לו, ולא צריך "להכין" אותו או לתת לו "כלים" למשהו שלא מתאים לו. 
הפשרה שלה יותר הגיונית (בעיניי), כי הטענה שלה היא על חוסר שיוויון (מוצדקת לחלוטין) והטענה שלו היא על "נישואים לא נחשבים" כי זה שונה ממה שהוא מכיר ואיך שהוא התרגל לראות חתונה (מוצדק או לא - זה נתון לויכוח, אבל אם זו ההרגשה שלו - אז זו ההרגשה שלו). אז כן, לטעמי טקס שיוויוני זה "מותרות" אם האופציה השניה תהיה שהוא ירגיש שהוא עושה "סתם" טקס, ולא מתחתן. אם היא הייתה באה מזרם רפורמי, למשל, שמבחינתה או שהחתונה רפורמית או שזו לא חתונה בכלל, והוא היה יוצא מאותה נקודה כלפי הטקס האורתודוקסי, אז הייתה להם בעיה אמיתית, וכאן כבר לא היו לי עצות. אבל במקרה שהיא תיארה, אני חושבת שהטיעון שלו מנצח.
אני אתעלם מכל הפסקאות הלא קשורות לגבי אזרחית סוג ב'.
ואני חושבת שיש הבדל בין לנטות לכיוון הפשרה לבין להרגיש שמישהו עושה משהו כדי לרצות אותך למרות שזה לא מרגיש לו לא נכון.
אני אתן לך דוגמא. קצת דבילית, אבל בכל זאת. אנחנו כרגע (כבר יותר משבועיים) דנים על צלם מסויים. אני רוצה אותו, הוא לא בטוח. מדי פעם אני מעלה את הנושא. לפעמים הוא מעלה את הנקודה שלו, לפעמים אין לו כוח ואז הוא אומר דברים בסגנון: "בואי ניקח אותו אם זה מה שאת רוצה". לא מספיק טוב בשבילי. אז או שהוא ישנה את דעתו (כי כמה דברים ישתנו - אין לי כוח לפרט וזה גם לא חשוב), או שלא ונלך על מישהו אחר.
לא מתאים לי שהוא יעשה משהו כדי לרצות אותי, למרות שהוא לא בטוח בזה.
וזו דוגמא להחלטה מטופשת על צלם!!! כאן מדובר על אופי הטקס, משהו "קצת" יותר עקרוני. 
אז כן, אם היא מרגישה שהוא לא בטוח בעצמו, היא ממש לא צריכה "לקפוץ על המציאה" כי הוא "הסכים".


----------



## fluppster (22/4/12)

לא אמרתי שאת אמרת את זה... 
יש לי ממש דה ז'ה וו, יש לי תחושה שכבר ניהלנו פעם ויכוח דומה שגם הסתיים באופן די דומה...
לא אמרתי שאת אמרת שאני אזרחית סוג ב', רק ניסיתי להסביר לך איך אני מרגישה במדינה הזאת, ואני יודעת שאת לא מבינה את זה כי את דווקא הולכת עם התלם (וזה בסדר גמור, שלא תביני אותי שוב לא נכון!). אבל כן, יש דברים די קריטיים שאני עושה בצורה שונה ממה שכולם עושים, ואני כל הזמן סופגת על זה ביקורת ו-ויכוחים, ודי נמאס לי, האמת. אבל זה לרגע לא גורם לי לוותר על העקרונות שלי, כי זה העקרונות שלי.

לא מסכימה עם ההתייחסות השונה שלך לטיעונים של שניהם (שאם זה בעיניה טקס מפלה זה פחות קריטי מאשר אם זה בעיניו טקס לא נחשב). ואני כן חושבת שהיא צריכה לעשות לו הכנה, כי זה משהו של שניהם, ועובדה שהוא לא אמר "לא, אני לא מסכים וזהו", אלא הוא כן היה מוכן להתפשר. אז למה לא להקל עליו ולתת לו עוד כלים שיעזרו לו, לאפשר לו להגיע למקום הזה של הטקס הרפורמי ממקום הרבה יותר רגוע ומקבל? בזוגיות אין דבר כזה "אם זה לא מתאים לו, אז זה לא מתאים לו וזהו." יש פשרות, יש שיחות, יש התחשבות אחד בשניה, יש ניסיונות להגיע למקום הדדי. ועדיין, אני לא מסכימה שזה מובן מאליו שאם מישהו משניהם צריך לוותר פה, אז זאת היא.
את כנראה לא מבינה את התחושה הזאת של הרתיעה מטקס אורתודוכסי, ושום דבר שאגיד לא יעזור לך להבין את זה, כי את פשוט לא מתחברת למקום הזה. אז עבורי טקס החופה היה אחד הרגעים הכי חשובים בחיי (לא הכי, אבל אחד מהם), וכאמור, אם הייתי עושה את הטקס הזה בניגוד לאמונה שלי, הייתי מרגישה שבגדתי בעצמי. לא צריך לזלזל בזה.
שוב, נראה שהוא לא חושב כבר שזו חתונה "לא אמיתית". היא רק חוששת שהוא ירגיש ככה, וזה חשש לגיטימי לגמרי. אז אם יש חשש קטן צריך כבר לוותר לגמרי? למה שהיא לא תנסה לעזור לו להגיע להחלטה בטוחה יותר? שוב, לפי התיאור שלה נראה שהוא אוהב אותה מספיק כדי לעשות מאמצים ולבוא לקראתה, אז זה בכלל לא נראה לי מוגזם.
וזהו, אני פרשתי מהדיון.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (22/4/12)

לא אמרתי "מובן מאליו", אמרתי "לשקול מחדש" 
לא אמרתי שזה מובן מאליו שהיא תוותר, אלא אמרתי שאם הוא לא שלם אז לדעתי יש כאן בעיה וצריך לשקול מחדש, וציינתי מה אני חושבת על העניין באופן אישי. את לקחת את זה לכיוונים אחרים, כרגיל.

ונכון, זוגיות זה המון פשרות. אבל יש בהחלט מקרים ש"אם זה לא מתאים לו, אז זה לא מתאים לו וזהו". כנראה שלא יצא לך להכיר מקרוב זוגות שמישהו ניסה לגרום למישהו לעשות משהו שהוא לא שלם איתו (ולא, אני לא מדברת על דברים כמו באיזה צבע הקיר יהיה אחרי השיפוץ). ספויילר: טוב זה לא נגמר.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (23/4/12)

ויודעת מה? דווקא יש לי עוד משהו לומר 
מאוד מפתיע אותי (או שלא?) שאת, עם כל הפמיניזם וה"נאורות" שלך, קצת שכחת שהחתונה היא של שני בני הזוג, עד כדי כך שההצעה שלי, של לשקול מחדש סה"כ, גרמה לך לכאלו אמוציות (נו, ואז התחלת שוב לגרור את הדיון ל"חתונה אורתודוקסית זה רע" כמו שאת עושה תמיד, למרות שזה בכלל לא האישיו, אבל היי, מה זה משנה מה היה הנושא המקורי? אם אפשר לפזר עוד קצת שנאה ורעל, למה לוותר על ההזדמנות?)
אז כן, אני עומדת לגמרי מאחורי מה שכתבתי - אם אחד מבני הזוג לא מרגיש בנוח עם משהו (בלי קשר לחתונה או לא) - צריך לשקול מחדש. ואם זה כל כך מפריע לך, את צריכה לחשוב אם את לא קצת "יותר מדי" פמיניסטית כך שאת קצת (הרבה) דורסנית מדי כלפי אחרים (כולל בן הזוג שלך).

זה צריך להיות די ברור לכולן כאן שאם מישהו מרגיש שבן הזוג שלו לא שלם עם משהו - צריך לשבת ולשקול מחדש, ולא להגיד: "היי, יופי לי, הוא הסכים", למרות שאת כנראה חושבת שזה דווקא מצויין, העיקר שאת "תנצחי" ותסמני וי לעצמך כי הוא הסכים "להתפשר".

מה אומר, ממש מודל לזוגיות מוצלחת.

ודי, אני סיימתי איתך. באותה מידה אפשר לדבר עם תקליט שבור שמנגן רק שיר אחד (ולא שיר טוב במיוחד).


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (22/4/12)

תראי אני לא רוצה ללבות את זה מעבר 
אבל חלק מה"אזרחית סוג ב'" הזה שהיא ציינה, אני יכולה להבין אותו, החיפוש של הזוגות החילוניים אחרי אלטרנטיבה לחתונה אורתודוקסית, מה גם כשמדובר ביהודים שלמים לפי ההלכה, לא נוצר מוואקום. אני כן מרגישה כפייה וחוסר שיוויון בהמון מקומות אחרים ולא רק בקטע הדתי, אז לא רציתי שבחתונה שלי איכנע שוב לנורמות האלה. לי זה היה עקרוני מאוד, ואני באמת שמחה שבן הזוג לא התנגד יותר מדי. האם אנחנו שיוויוניים במידה כזו שהוא נניח יבגוד במסורות ויצרף את שם משפחתי לשלו, ממש לא, אנחנו עוד לא שם ואני לא אתעקש על זה, אבל זה שהוא הלך לקראתי בעניין הטקס זה דבר שאני מאוד מעריכה.. ושוב - לא היו לנו יותר מדי דיונים על זה, לא היה לו עקרוני או משהו טקס דרך הרבנות.


----------



## Nooki80 (22/4/12)

מתה עלייך! 
ואת כל כך צודקת - בלי שום קשר לנושא שכרגע על הפרק.
פשוט לא מובן לי איך תמיד הצד שבו צריך להתחשב הוא הצד שנוטה לכיוון הדת, אבל את הרצונות והעקרונות של חילוניים ואתאיסטים קל לבטל כאילו הגענו לאותם העקרונות (שהם בד"כ הרבה יותר לוגיים, ומעוגנים במציאות הנוכחית) בטעות או כגחמה, ואפילו, רק כדי לעשות דווקא. 
אני בכלל חושבת שאנחנו המיעוט ה"דתי"/תרבותי האמיתי, (זה כמובן תלוי בהגדרות של דת ותרבות, אבל זה דיון פילוסופי אחר לגמרי), וכמיעוט אנחנו צריכים לדרוש את התחשבות המדינה ואפשרות לנהל את אורח חיינו בהתאם ל"דתנו" כפי שמקבלים מיעוטים דתיים אחרים. אבל... אני בטח אמות עוד הרבה לפני שזה יקרה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## fluppster (22/4/12)

מואה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הגדרת את זה נכון. איכשהו החילונים המודעים בארץ הזה הפכו למיעוט, ואנחנו צריכים להילחם מדי יום ביומו כדי שיתאפשר לנו לחיות ע"פ אמונתנו ודרכנו. עצוב.


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

אני כל כך מזדהה איתך ועם מה שאת כותבת. 
הכל כל כך הגיוני, נהיר ומדויק- אך גם נעים ומתחשב.
אין לי מה להוסיף, תודה על התמיכה


----------



## fluppster (23/4/12)

שמחה לשמוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואין על מה, אני מבינה לגמרי את המצוקה שלך, ושמחה לעזור בכל דרך שאוכל. ותזכרי שלא משנה מה יקרה בסוף ומה תחליטו, העיקר ששניכם תרגישו שלמים עם החלטתכם!


----------



## fluppster (23/4/12)

ובמחשבה שניה, מוסיפה: 
העיקר שיש לכם עוד חיים שלמים לפניכם, לחיות ביחד, להחליט החלטות משותפות, לערוך פשרות ולאהוב זה את זו. סביר להניח שזוהי לא הדילמה האחרונה שתיאלצי לעמוד בה אל מול בן זוגך, וההתנהלות שלכם עכשיו יכולה ללמד אתכם הרבה על ההמשך. רבים אומרים שההכנות לחתונה הן לעיתים קרובות אימון מעולה לחיי הנישואין, ואני מסכימה לחלוטין.


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (22/4/12)

תקשיבי אני לא יודעת באמת על מה הדיון 
כי כל אחד בנושא הזה רשאי לנהוג על פי צבו לבו ומצפונו. מה שאת רואה או אומרת שאחרים רואים כ"חתונה אמיתית" עם רבנות ומקווה, גם אם זה איזה קיבעון כזה, זה משהו שבכלל לא היה לנו. לא רק שהטקס הרפורמי מאוד דומה, אז גם הוא יכול להיראות 100% זהה אם רוצים. בעין לא מיומנת של חילונית לא הייתי מזהה אפילו לפני שהתחלתי אני בענייני החתונות. אגב סבתא שלי התחתנה עם כתובה בסתר באוקראינה, ברור שלא היה מקווה. מבחינתי זה פי אלף יותר יהודי מעדר הבנות החילוניות שבישראל הולכות למקווה "הנקי ביותר" סתם כי ככה אמרו להן. באמת. זאת סוגיה מורכבת ואישית מאוד, אני גם לא רואה לאן הדיון הזה מביא כל כך כי ממילא כל אחת תישאר בדעתה  וזה בסדר.
אני גם לא ממש מבינה מדוע אנחנו דנות בתחושות של בן זוג של מישהי  
אבל אגב לגבי "העצלנות" של לנסוע לחו"ל, אני הכי מבינה את זה, ככל הנראה הייתי עושה גם את זה אם לא הייתה קופצת לנו הזדמנות להינשא בניו יורק, אבל אני מבינה את החוסר רצון לעוד ביורוקרטיות והוצאות. מבינה לגמרי.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (22/4/12)

האמת שאיתך אני לגמרי מסכימה 
וגם - רוב הזמן לא התייחסתי ספציפית לבן זוגה של פותחת השרשור, אלא באופן יותר כללי, גם אם לא ציינתי זאת במפורש. מתנצלת אם זה התפרש אחרת.


----------



## shushlush (22/4/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

קרייזי קט יקרה  
קראתי שוב ושוב את ההודעה שלי בשביל להבין האם העברתי את המסר לפיו בן זוגי מרגיש שטקס רפורמי יהיה "לא אמיתי".

לא מצאתי עדות לכך...
זה ממש לא העניין. הוא ממש לא מרגיש שמדובר בטקס אמיתי פחות; התחושות הראשוניות שלו נבעו מתפיסה מסוימת "שככה זה נעשה", מחוסר הבנה של המשמעויות ומתוך רצון לעגן את הקשר שלנו "כדת משה וישראל". כאשר הוא הבין שגם אני רוצה בטקס יהודי לחלוטין, אלא שיוויוני- הבעיה נפתרה (למעט חפירות מצדי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

ורק דבר אחד אני לא מבינה-
אם זה חשוב לשנינו...
למה לטעמך דווקא אני הייתי צריכה לוותר? האם בגלל שהערכים שלי לא נובעים מ"רוחניות" (למרות שאני לא רואה את זה כך)?

כפי שכתבה fluppster- מדוע תמיד נדרש האדם החילוני להתגמש ולוותר לאדם המאמין יותר, ברמה הכוללת?


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

hear hear 
תודה על התמיכה, אני מסכימה איתך לחלוטין.


----------



## איילת מפיק ודי (26/4/12)

לא קשורה לפה 
באתי מהראשי, 
ורפורמי זה לא ממש כדת משה וישראל, הרגשתי צורך להגיב לזה.


----------



## para aduma (26/4/12)

רפורמי זה בהחלט כדת משה וישראל 
יש חופה וקידושין, אז מה לא כדת משה וישראל כאן?


----------



## IMphoenix (26/4/12)

את טועה ומטעה. 
אם הרגשת צורך להגיב את מוזמנת לפרט מדוע את סבורה כך.
בתור מי שמסיימת תואר ראשון במקרא (ורשומה כבר לשני) אני יכולה להסביר לך לפרטי פרטים מדוע את טועה.

על קצה המזלג:
הטקס הרפורמי הוא טקס מסורתי והלכתי. הטקס כולל את ברכות האירוסין, מעשה הקידושין (הטבעות), הקראת הכתובה, שבע הברכות ושבירת הכוס. 

חתונה כדת משה וישראל, אשר מוכרת לפי ההלכה, מחייבת בסך הכל רב מחתן, זוג ושני עדים. ברגע שיש את כל המרכיבים האלו הטקס בר תוקף.

בנוסף, אם ניכנס לדקויות- דת משה וישראל היא בהחלט לא הדת של הרבנות. הטקס האורתודוקסי כפי שאנו מכירים אותו היום עבר שינויים ותהפוכות רבות (רפורמות, אם תרצי). רק לפני כמה מאות בודדות, למשל, הוחלט על הכתובה שנועדה להגן על האישה היהודייה מפני התנהלות בעייתית של הגבר- וזו הייתה חתיכת רפורמה!

הפרטים של הטקס האורתודוקסי הם פחות או יותר מתקופת ימי הביניים (הינומה, למשל; טבעת, למשל). תסכימי איתי שהדת היהודית מקורה בתקופות קדומות יותר (ואגב, אם ניכנס לפרטים "קטנוניים" עוד יותר- אזיי היהדות מקורה בממלכת יהודה והיא לא כוללת את ממלכת ישראל. אבל זה סיפור אחר שיסופר בפעם אחרת).

חג עצמאות שמח!


----------



## איילת מפיק ודי (26/4/12)

היי 
אני חלק מהזרם האורתודוקסי אז כל נקודת המוצא שלנו שונות.

והדיון לא מתחיל רק בחתונה רפורמית כן או לא אלא הדיון הרבה יותר בסיסי, נשאיר אותו לפעם אחרת.

חג שמח גם לך.


----------



## IMphoenix (27/4/12)

איש (ואישה) באמונתם יחיו. 
אני רק מבקשת שיכבדו את גם את אמונתי שלי ולא יתעלמו ממנה או יטענו שהיא לא נחשבת.


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (27/4/12)

באמת וכי למה איילת? 
מישהו אמר שהדת היהודית היא רק לפי הזרם האורתוקסי השולט במדינה מסיבות פוליטיות?


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (22/4/12)

חיבוק מרחוק
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היי לך,
עם כל רצוני להגיד לך "לכי עם העקרונות שלך" אני אגיד לך את מה שאני אומרת לעצמי.
קצת הקדמה- אני מבית מסורתי והזוג מבית דתי. מעולם לא חשבתי שאתחתן בכל פורמט אחר מלבד ה"רגיל". 

בשנים האחרונות מאוד מעצבנת אותי הגישה של הרבנות כממסד הדתי בישראל וכל הקשיים שנובעים *מאנשים* שמתנהגים בצורה מאוד מגעילה. יש אינספור סיפורים על רבנים שמערימים קשיים ומכערים את פני הדת...

אבל, לי חשוב להתחתן פה בארץ "כמו כולם" ובעיקר כמו ההורים שלנו ולהמשיך את המסורת הזו.

אני משתדלת להגיד לעצמי (כי יש לי פתיל קצר) שיש כמה דברים שנצטרך לבלוע אבל ננסה למצוא בהם את הטוב.
למשל, הדרכת כלה יכולה להיות חוויה מעניינת בעיקר אם היא נעשית באופן פרטי ולא ע"י "סתם אחת" ששולחים אותך אליה.
יצא לי במסגרת מסויימת לעבור הרצאות על זוגיות מפי אשה חרדית שגם עושה הדרכת כלה ואני אשמח בבוא היום גם ללכת אליה. אמנם אני לא מתכוונת לקיים שום דבר אבל יכול להיות מאוד מעניין ומקרב לבבות לשמוע מה יש "לצד השני" להגיד בכל מני נושאים. לא רק מה אסור ומותר אלא מה יש מאחורי זה. כמה שחושבים שיודעים, יכול ליהות מעניין לשמוע גישה שונה.

בכל מקרה, ההחלטה איפה ואיך להתחתן שמורה לכם כזוג ובעיני יש המון מקום לוויתורים בין בני זוג אבל הם צריכים לבוא מתוך דיון פתוח. מקווה שתגיעו יחד להחלטה הכי טובה בשבילכם


----------



## יאנהלה (22/4/12)

מחזקת דברים שכבר אמרו- מה שחשוב זה אתם 
אם באמת הגעתם אתם להסכמה שאתם שלמים איתה אז לכו על זה. בסופו של דבר בעיני גם חתונה רפורמית היא הדרך היחידה שיכולה להיות פשרה כלשהי כי ברבנות יש רק דרך אחת בחתונה רפורמית אתם שותפים בבחירת הניסוחים ובבחירת האיזון הנכון מבחינתכם בין מסורת לערכים מודרנים.אז אתם לא חייבים כמונו לבחור דווקא רבה אם לבן זוג קשה..(לנו היה חשוב דווקא שתהיה רבה כי מבחינתינו חשוב שאנשים יראו שיש חיה כזאת ושאין סיבה שנשים לא יקחו תפקידי מנהיגות).

כל שאר האנשים, שיעקמו את האף.  אמא של הבן זוג שלי כבר אחרי שהסברנו לה הכל פתאום הביאה לנו פלייר על צהר והסבירה שהם נורא נחמדים. לא מתוך קטע של מסורת או דת אלא מתוך קטע של למה אנחנו חייבים להיות שונים? גם דוד שלי (דווקא כן מתוך תפיסה מסורתית) התקשר בלחץ שהוא שמע (טלפון שבור מאמא שלי) שאנחנו לא עושים חתונה יהודית. הסברתי לו את המצב והכל נרגע. אגב, יש לי גם דודה חרדית מארה"ב שבאה לחתונה למרות הרבה ולמרות שהחתונה בספירת העומר...

היהדות לא שייכת לרבנות. היהדות היא המסורת של כולנו. לעשות חתונה רפורמית זה ממש לא לבגוד במסורת,זה לנסות להבין את המסורת ואת העקרונות היפים שיש בה ולהתאים את הפרקטיקה לערכים של היום (וזה אני אומרת פחות לך אלא בהקשר לתגובות אחרות שהיו פה). חוץ מזה שזה שחייבים לעבור דרך הרבנות (גם אם כולם היו רוצים) זה כבר עקום ולא הגיוני בעיני במדינה מתקדמת. 
בעיני שני העקרונות האלה היו בהחלט בהחלט בהחלט שווים את הכסף על החתונה בקפריסין ואת זה שכמה אנשים יעקמו את האף. האם זה שווה מבחינתכם, זה רק אתם יכולים להחליט.


----------



## fluppster (22/4/12)

כל מילה בסלע


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1010 (22/4/12)

מצטרפת לכולן + 
ואומרת מניסיון שאת צריכה לחשוב עד כמה יפריע לך הפשרה הזו. 

במשך שנים הרגשתי וחשבתי כמוך וכנראה שלעד אחשוב כך. יחד עם זאת, כשהכרתי את הבחור, הוא הבהיר לי שזה חשוב לו. בתחושה שלי, היה לי יותר קל לוותר על העקרון הזה לעומתו. חוץ מזה, שהרגשתי שמדובר במשהו זמני והעיקר הוא השוויון בחיים המשותפים שלנו. 

אבל, החתונה קרבה ואני מוצאת שעשיתי פשרות  שאני מתחרטת עליהן וכבר אין דרך חזרה. 

לכן, אני מציעה שתחשבי עם עצמך עד כמה יצער אותך אם תתפשרי על זה. כמובן שבמקומך, הייתי לוקחת בחשבון את עמדתו של בן הזוג, את עמדת המשפחה (עד כמה הדבר יפגע באווירה של האירוע) ואת התחושה האישית שלך (שהיא חשובה במיוחד!!!) ותחליטי מה מתאים לך. אחרי שתביני עד כמה זה משמעותי לך, נראה לי שכדאי שתדברי על זה, מן "שיחת סיכום" עם בן זוגך וכל החלטה שתקבלו- תציגו אותה כעובדה קיימת בשטח, בלי מקום להערות. זה יקל עליכם ולא ישאיר ברירה לאחרים, אלא להשלים עם זה ולשתוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב!


----------



## ארגון משפחה חדשה (22/4/12)

אחרי נישואים בפראג - אתם תחת סמכות הרבנות שוב 
הרבה זוגות לא יודעים שהרבנות היא הגוף היחיד המוסמך לטפל בנושא הנישואין בישראל.
כלומר אם טסתם לחו"ל להתחתן, אתם חוזרים לארץ ונמצאים תחת סמכות הרבנות. למשל במקרה (חס וחלילה!) של פרידה.

יש פתרון אזרחי בישראל, מדהים בפשטות שלו, ולא דורש לטוס לחו"ל או להתחייב לאף גוף או סמכות שזרים לזוגיות שלכם...


----------



## Broom rider (22/4/12)

Like על הקישור


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (23/4/12)

אני מלכת ה"תקפצו לי" 
אבל דווקא פה, בנושא הבאמת שולי הזה, אני תומכת בפשרה. אם את ממילא רוצה משהו אינטימי, "רק החברות הקרובות שלי", אז זה יהיה מצומצם ובלי בחורות פחות קשורות, כולל הבחורה שהזכרת. אם את מרחיבה את המעגלים ומגיעה נניח לעשרים בנות או 15, אז כן, זה קצת בעייתי לא להזמין אותה. בייחוד מכיוון שיכול להיות שתבחרו לעשות מסיבה באותו יום, כך שהיא תשב בבית בעוד שהיא יודעת בבירור שיש לך מסיבה. בכל מקרה מסיבת רקוות שיסלח לי הפורום הנכבד, it's so overrated. בשלב הזה את כבר כל כך בהתרגשות מהחתונה שמסיבת הרווקות היא פתאום לא כזה אישיו, וחבל לדעתי לקלקל קשרים על הרקע הזה.


----------



## תומישה (23/4/12)

אני חושבת שזה היה קשור לשרשור שלי... 
אז שתדעי שקראתי...


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (24/4/12)

ואי אין לי שמץ איך זה הגיע לפה


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

תודה על ההצעה 
לבן זוגי חשוב מאוד החלק הרשמי, כותרת "נשואים" בתעודת הזהות וכו'.
לכן כן נטוס לחו"ל.

בנוגע לרבנות במקרה גירושין- אתם צודקים כמובן; אבל מכיוון שהם לא תופסים את הנישואין האזרחיים/רפורמים כתקפים בכל מקרה, הם נוטים שלא לעשות בעיות ומעניקים גט במהירות.
מה גם שמה שהטריד אותי יותר זה מצב של עגינות, ולא גירושין.

שוב תודה!


----------



## shushlush (22/4/12)

מבינה לליבך + כתבה מעניינת בנושא 
בדיוק חברה שמה קישור על הנושא בפייסובק...
http://tomerpersico.com/2011/01/23/marriage2/

אני די מסכימה עם crazy cat girl. תמיד כשראיתי את עצמי חיה עם גבר, לא ראיתי את עצמי נשואה לו. לא ראיתי את הסיבה! מה ההבדל בין מה שישי עכשיו, כשאנחנו גרים כבר 3 שנים ביחד לזה שהוא ישים לי טבעת ויחתום בכתובה?! שום הבדל... לפחות לא מבחינתנו!

אבל!
לחבר שלי (ולמשפחתו) כן חשובה החתונה. וכן חשובה המסורת. אז אנחנו מתחתנים. אז אני אסבול קצת אצל הרבנית (אבל גם את זה אפשר למנוע ולקבל המלצות מחברות שכבר עברו את התהליך, ויש לי כמה חברות שדוקא נהנו אצל הרבנית והמליצו לי עליה, אז את זה מנענו) והמקוה... יש הרבה רבנים שמוכנים ללא מקווה, רק צרי למצוא אותם, ואם לא מוצאים. אז שוב, מוצאים את המקווה היותר נוח, היותר מבין, שלא נטפלים שם לבנות הדתיות. ולא צריך לבוא עם כל הטררם ולעושת הילולה כמו שהרבה עושים, אלא לעשות מה שנוח לך. אני כבר הכרזתי שחבר שלי יקח אותי לשם, יחכה בחוץ באוטו ויחזיר אותי לבית. חוץ ממנו אף אחד אפילו לא מתקרב למקום!

באופן הזוי לי עדיין מפריעה הטבעת  אני לא הולכת עם תכשיטים. בכלל. לא נוח לי לא נעים לי מפריע לי. למה שאני אשנה ממנהגי רק כי אני נשואה?? למה שאני אשים משהו שבעיני לא מיפה את המראה (ואני מדברת על עצמי בלבד! שאף אחת לא תחשוב שאני אומרת שכל הטבעות מכוערות! לי זה מכוער! רק לי!) וייצור לי חוסר נוחות בידיים? ונוסיף לזה שבמקצוע שלי הטבעת כל היום תהיה בכיס כל עוד אני בעבודה, עם העובדה שאני המפוזר מכפר אז"ר... היא בטח תלך לאיבוד תוך שבועיים. אז למה צריך אותה?! (חוץ מלרגע של החופה)


----------



## תומישה (22/4/12)

מצטערת שאני מתערבת... המלצה לעניין הטבעת... 
אם הטבעת מפריעה לך ועדיין חשובה לך,
למה לא לשים אותה על שרשרת ולענוד על הצוואר - 
כך הידיים שלך יהיו פנויות והטבעת תהיה קרובה לליבך


----------



## shushlush (22/4/12)

הציעו לי את זה... 
אבל הטבעת לא חשובה לי, אני לא מוצאת לה כל ערך...
ואם כבר אני אשים שרשרת (התכשיט היחידי שאני כן מוכנה לשים - וזה מה שקיבלתי במקום טבעת לכבוד האירוסין) זו תהיה שרשרת יפה ועדינה...
ולא תליון עם טבעת

אבל אני מוזרה, אני יודעת

(או כמו שאמא שלו אומרת - איזה זוג הזוי אתם!! פשוט הזויים!!!!!!)


----------



## lady midnight1 (23/4/12)

לבן-זוג שלי יש בעיה עם טבעת, אבל הוא מצא 
פתרון יצירתי , שאני ממש לא ממליצה עליו.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












הוא דווקא כן מעוניין בטבעת, אבל מפחד שבעבודה הפיזית שהוא עושה עם מכונות הטבעת עלולה להתפס והוא עלול לאבד אצבע. חשש לגיטימי. אמרתי לו, שמבחינתי הוא לא חייב לענוד טבעת. אני יודעת עד כמה הוא אוהב אותי ונאמן לי גם בלי זה.
אבל הוא החליט, שהוא הולך לקעקע את השם שלי סביב האצבע שלו בצורה של טבעת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כפי שכתבתי בהתחלה, אני לא משתגעת על הרעיון, אבל אם זה מה שהוא באמת רוצה לעשות אני לא אגיד לו "מה, אתה דפוק?" גם אם זו המחשבה הראשונה שעברה לי בראש


----------



## fluppster (22/4/12)

אל תוותרי על העקרונות שלך. 
כן, העקרונות שלך שווים את הסכום הגבוה של חתונה אזרחית בחו"ל. 
ואני מסייגת את עצמי ואומרת - כמובן שהכי חשוב מה את רוצה ומה בן זוגך רוצה (כל השאר שוליים בעיניי בנושא זה). ברור שחשוב שגם הוא יתחבר לטקס, וחשוב שזה יגיע מהמקום של שניכם ביחד, ושהוא לא ירגיש שהוא אולץ לעשות משהו נגד רצונו.
אבל! וזה אבל גדול - מההודעה שלך אני מבינה שמאוד חשוב לך לערוך טקס לא אורתודוכסי (ואני מבינה את זה ב-100%, גם אני נישאתי בטקס חילוני), וכנראה שלבן זוגך היה חשוב עד לא מזמן טקס אורתודוכסי, ובינתיים נראה שהוא דווקא התרגל לרעיון, ומסכים ללכת עם העקרונות שלך כי הוא אוהב אותך ומפרגן לך.
כלומר, מה שקורה כאן זה שכל אחד מכם רוצה משהו אחר, ומישהו מכם רוצה להתפשר, ולפי מה שכתבת נראה שהוא מוכן להתפשר, אז למה להמשיך להתלבט? לדעתי את צריכה להמשיך לחזק את הידע שלו בנושא, להסביר לו יותר על משמעות החתונה האורתודוכסית (ובעיקר איך היא נתפסת בעינייך), ועל משמעות הטקס הרפורמי. בנוסף, תמצאו רב רפורמי ששניכם תאהבו, תשבו איתו מספיק זמן לפני החתונה ותוודאו שהטקס יהיה מתאים גם לרצונותיו של בן זוגך, ושיהווה תחליף הולם ועדיף לטקס האותורודכסי.

נכון, אנשים מעקמים פרצוף והם ימשיכו לעקם פרצוף. כל החלטה שתבצעי מעתה והלאה, שהיא קצת נונקונפורמיסטית, תיתקל בפרצופים עקומים. ככה זה הישראלים, לכאורה נורא פתוחים וליברלים, עד שהם רואים משהו שנעשה בדרך קצת שונה, לא כמו שהם רגילים. אל תתביישי לענות להם - לא רק גויים מתחתנים בחו"ל, ואם זה היה תלוי בך היית מתחתנת בארץ אבל המדינה שלנו מאפשרת רק חתונה אורתודוכסית ומתעלמת משאר הזרמים; הילדים שלכם לא יהיו ממזרים (גם את זה שמעתי); אתם תיחשבו נשואים לכל עניין לאחר החתונה בחו"ל; חתונה לא אורתודוכסית היא לא "פחות יהודית", אין שום סיבה שלא יתאפשר להתחתן בישראל גם בחתונה רפורמית/קונסרבטיבית/חילונית, פשוט יש כאן מונופול של הרבנות, שמשתלט לכולנו על החיים והופך אותנו ללא פחות מכבשים. 

בקיצור, דעתי היא שאל תתפשרי בנושא הזה. זה חשוב הרבה יותר מאיפה תתחתנו, כמה מוזמנים יהיו ואיזה צבע יהיו המפיות (זאת כמובן דעתי בלבד).
וקבלי חיבוק


----------



## fluppster (22/4/12)

ועוד משהו... 
כשאחי הבכור התארס, הוא הודיע יום אחד להורינו שהם מתכוונים להתחתן בחתונה רפורמית. את לא מבינה איזו סערה התחוללה בבית... ההורים החילונים והאתאיסטים שלי (וכך גם ההורים של הכלה) היו מבולבלים, כעסו אפילו, חשבו שאחי סתם עושה דווקא, שהוא חייב ללכת נגד הזרם, חשבו שזו לא חתונה יהודית, שהם לא ייחשבו נשואים באמת, ועוד ועוד.
אז אחי ואשתו ישבו איתם בסבלנות, הסבירו, ענו לשאלות, שיתפו אותם במה הולך להיות בטקס. והפלא ופלא - הגיע יום החתונה, וההורים שלי ושלה עמדו נרגשים בחופה, ולא הרגישו בשום הבדל - אם כבר היה הבדל, הוא היה רק לטובה (למשל, ההורים והאחים של שני הצדדים - כל אחד מאיתנו קיבל ברכה מתוך שבע הברכות, כתבנו להן נוסח חילוני והקראנו בחופה, היה מרגש ביותר). אחרי החופה ניגשו אל ההורים שלי כל החברים שלהם, שגם להם מושג החתונה הרפורמית היה זר עד אז, והרעיפו מחמאות על הטקס המיוחד, השוויוני והמרגש הזה. ההורים שלי היו בעננים.
לפני חודשיים, כשאני נישאתי לבחיר לבי בחתונה חילונית, אף אחד ממשפחתי כבר לא התרגש (כלומר, התרגשו, אבל רק במובן החיובי...). היו כמה חברים שעשו פרצופים לפני החתונה כשסיפרתי להם מה עתיד להיות, והיו לי כמה ויכוחים לא ממש כיפיים, אבל עברתי אותם, ושמרתי על עקרונותיי, ואני מאושרת שכך עשיתי. אני יודעת שלא הייתי סולחת לעצמי אם הייתי מתחתנת בטקס אורתודוכסי. כן, עד כדי כך.


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

קראתי את הודעתך כבר אתמול... 
ולא היה לי נוח לענות מהאייפון- אבל חיזקת אותי כל כך, את לא מבינה בכלל. העלת נקודות חשובות כל כך בנוגע לאהובי ולפשרה שהוא מוכן באמת לעשות למעני, והזכרת לי באיזהשהו מקום על מה בעצם אני מתעקשת...

ולא, לא כי אני "מהפמיניסטיות האלה" ולא כי אני עקשנית או "מאגניבה" כמו שניסו להציג אותי בחלקים אחרים של השרשור או גם בעולם האמיתי שלי... אלא כי אני אדם חושב ומודע, וברגע שאני יודעת מה מייצג הטקס האורתודוכסי אני לא יכולה להעמיד פני תמה.

וכי כן- האישי הוא הפוליטי.

בקיצור... תודה לך


----------



## fluppster (23/4/12)

מדהימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אין ספק שאת מגיעה להעדפת הטקס הרפורמי מהסיבות הנכונות (אם יש סיבות נכונות וסיבות לא נכונות). 
אין לי ספק שאתם תהיו בסדר גמור, אפילו יותר מבסדר גמור, ויהיו לכם חתונה מדהימה וחופה מרגשת ואמיתית!


----------



## Nooki80 (22/4/12)

לא פשוט העסק הזה... 
קפצתי רק לרגע, ונתקלתי בפוסט שלך - שכמובן יש לי אליו חיבור שכזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
אומנם אצלנו לא היתה שום התלבטות ושום קונפליקט, והלך מאוד חלק (גם מצד המשפחה) אבל, בכל זוגיות, בכל מערכת יחסים (גם אפלטונית) מגיעים לעיתים למצבים שבהם כל צד מושך לכיוון אחר. אני לא יודעת אם זו נחמה (לדעתי כן, כי זה רק מראה שהכל נורמלי ובריא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). החוכמה היא באמת לתקשר ולדבר ולהגיע לפיתרון שמוסכם על שני הצדדים, ונראה שאת זה אתם יודעים לעשות. 
אני חושבת שבמקרה הזה צריך לנתק את הויכוח או ההתלבטות משאר האלמנטים של החתונה ואיזה צד ויתר בהם יותר או פחות (ובטח ובטח שההורים והתפיסות שלהם את הנושא לא רלוונטיים כל עוד אתם לא מצאתם את הפיתרון שנכון עבורכם). עוד יהיו לכם הרבה הזדמנויות לוותר ולהתפשר על עמדותיכם לטובת בן הזוג השני, וצריך להסתכל על הכל כמכלול של מערכת זוגית ארוכת טווח, ולא לעשות את כל ה"התחשבנות"  (איזו מילה מגעילה, אבל לא מצאתי אחרת...) לאורה של החתונה.
עוד דבר שעולה פה בתגובות (ומאוד מרגיז אותי) זה ההתייחסות לנושא הנישואים, או החתונה בכללה כמשחק סכום אפס. החיים לא מושלמים, אין "מנצח" אחד ויחיד, פשרה שלך או שלו היא לטובת הזוגיות שלכם, ולא רק לטובתכם כיחידים, בד"כ מי שמוותר גם אם עושה זאת מתוך אהבה והערכה עצומה, עדיין מרגיש פחות בנוח עם ההחלטה (גם אם שוכנע שהפשרה/וויתור שלו נחוצים) . זה טבע האדם, וזה נורמלי.
דעתי המאוד אישית במקרה הספציפי הזה הוא שמכיוון שהנושא הוא בנפשך, ויותר בוער לך מאשר לו (כך אני מבינה ממה שכתבת), יש לך טיעונים רציונאליים שמקורם בחשיבה והעמקה בנושא לאורך זמן, ואילו אצלו זה יותר עניין של התמודדות עם הליכה כנגד הזרם, עניין של נוחות, אז יש מקום שהוא יוותר במקרה הזה. 
אני מסכימה שלפעמים גם טיעון רגשי שלא ניתן להסביר אותו באופן הגיוני (חתונה לא אורתודוכסית היא חתונה לא "אמיתית") הוא טיעון מספיק חזק בשביל "לנצח" אבל זה מאוד תלוי בטיעונים שעולים כנגד ובעוצמת ההתנגדות של הצד השני. נראה שבן זוגך מבין עד כמה הנושא הזה בוער ומציק לך ומתוך זה בחר להתפשר (אולי הוא לא יותר מדי שמח מזה, אבל גם את לו היית מחליטה לוותר על עקרונותייך בסופו של דבר לא היית קופצת מהגג מרוב אושר, נכון?). לדעתי העקרונות שלך (או ההתפשרות עליהם) לא פחות חשובים או חזקים מהרצונות שלו להתחתן בחתונה "אמיתית".
שבי איתו, דברי איתו שוב ממקום של הקשבה, תביני עד כמה הוא שלם עם הויתור שלו, אולי את מרוב רצון להתחשב מעניקה לוויתור שלו  יותר משקל משהוא נותן לו (ואולי לא, אבל צריך לדבר על זה), במידה והוא לא חש בנוח עם ההחלטה הזו, תנסו שוב לשכנע אחד את השנייה. אין פתרונות קסם לדעתי, וכמו שאמרתי בכל מקרה צד אחד כנראה יהיה פחות מרוצה/שלם עם ההחלטה, השאלה היא מי משניכם, ועד כמה.
אין לי ספק שאתם תצלחו את "המשבר" הזה מחוזקים ואוהבים יותר ותגיעו להחלטה שתהיה אופטימלית עבורכם (שימי לב, אופטימלית, לא אידיאלית!).
וחוץ מזה, חיבוק גדול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, כי משמח לקרוא כמה אתם אוהבים אחד את השני ורוצים שהשני/ה יהיו מאושרים ושמחים, ומחפשים את הדרך הנכונה והטובה ביותר עבורכם לכך.


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

חשבתי עלייך כשכתבתי את זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף שבמקרה קפצת לבקר!

קראתי את דברייך כבר אתמול ולא היה לי נוח להגיב מהאייפון... אבל חיזקת אותי מאוד. כתבת דברים כל נכונים, ברמה העקרונית וברמה הבינאישית, הזוגית. 

כפי שכתבתי בשרשור הגדול יותר- העניין נפתר והוא באמת שלם עם ההחלטה שלנו. אני מאושרת, ומבינה יותר ויותר שבאמת לא הייתי יכולה להתפשר על הנקודה הזו (לפני כמה שבועות אפילו חיפשתי לי שני עדים, גברים כמובן, שיבואו איתי להוציא תעודת רווקות.... ובלילה לפני החלטתי שאני פשוט לא מסוגלת).

לא ייתכן שכל חיי אדבר "גבוהה-גבוהה" על פמיניזם, שיוויון ודת- ואז ברגע האמת אתקפל ואלך עם הזרם כנגד האמונות שלי, רק כי "כך עושים כולם".
למזלי ולשמחתי התברכתי בבן זוג ליברלי, מבין, קשוב ואכפתי.

ושיבוא מי שיגיד שזו לא מהות העניין פה.


----------



## Nooki80 (23/4/12)

שמחה שנפתרה הדילמה 
לא שהיה לי ספק! שימצא פיתרון ששניכם תהיו שלמים איתו.
הרי ברור כשמש מצורת ההתבטאות שלך כמה חשוב לך ליישב את הנושא לשביעות רצון בן זוגך, וכמה חשוב לך שהוא יהיה שלם עם נוסח הטקס שיבחר. 
וכן, זו לגמרי מהות העניין, זוגיות, פשרות, למידה וצמיחה משותפת, הכרה בנקודות התורפה (או יותר מדויק - עקרונות הליבה) של בן/בת הזוג, התגברות על מחלוקות ותפיסות ואורחות חיים שונות, ויכולת מציאת פיתרון אופטימלי.
כל כך שמחה בשבילכם שאתם באמת ובתמים מבינים אחד את השני לעומק ורואים עין בעין בנושא הזה.
יהיה לכם טקס קסום וחתונה אמיתית בכל מובן המילה - גם בזה אין לי ספק.

תעדכני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## adush21 (22/4/12)

לכי אחרי הלב שלך ותמעיטי במלחמות 
הייתי בהתלבטות הזאת, גם כן עם בן זוג שלא הכי היה שלם עם הנושא של חתונה לא אורתודוקסית. נפגשנו עם כמה רבנים קונסרבטיבים ואורתודוקסים (צהר ליתר דיוק) ובסוף החלטנו על טקס אורתודוקסי, גם כי ידעתי שמעבר להרמת הגבה המשפחתית בן זוגי ירגיש קצת לא בנוח בטקס אחר. אז עשינו את השינויים והתוספות שלנו, ובסה"כ שנינו מרוצים מהתוצאה. 

יהיו סיבותייך אשר יהיו, אני לגמרי מבינה אותך. והיות ובסופו של דבר מי שמנהל את הטקס הוא רב, ורוב רובו של הקהל אינו בקיא בהלכות הטקס (למשל אם אישה או גבר יקראו את 7 הברכות או מה הטקסט המדויק), אני מציעה לך לערב כמה שפחות. כי בסופו של דבר, כולם יראו טקס חופה יהודי. ובעומק ליבם, שוויוני נראה הרבה יותר טבעי ומתאים לזמננו מהטקס האורתודוקסי הקלאסי. ואחר כך, כשישאלו אותך אחרי החתונה, תשבי עם מי שזה לא יהיה על כוס קפה ותסבירי להם להם טקס רפורמי הכי התאים *לכם*.


----------



## shira3121 (22/4/12)

אני ויתרתי והתחתנתי דרך הרבנות ואני 
מתחרטת על זה. לא בגלל כל הטרטור שזה דרש אלא בגלל שלא  נקטתי עמדה כנגד הדת ונגד הרבנות שאין צורך לתאר מה אני חושבת על כל העניין. הסיבה שוויתרתי זה כי היו יותר מידי אנשים שזה דרש ללכת נגדם כולל בן הזוג שלי אז החלטתי לשתוק ופשוט לעשות את זה. בדיעבד הדבר היחיד הטוב שיצא מהעניין זה החסכון בכסף, העובדה שבן זוגי גם שונא את הרבנות עכשיו  ושחבר של חברה שלי אמר שהוא יתחתן ברבנות על גופתו המתה. זה לא שהציקו לי יותר מהממוצע- רק שהדרישה להוכחת יהדות, הדרכת הכלה והמקוה כל כך מקוממת רעיונית שאני יכולה להסביר את ההסכמה שלי לעשות את זה רק מההיי של ההצעה.
אז אם בן הזוג שלך הסכים על תתמכי במוסד הזה.

אמן שיהיו עוד הרבה אנשים כמוכם ואולי משהו ישתנה במדינה הזו.


----------



## fluppster (23/4/12)

יפה כתבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מצטערת לשמוע שהייתה לך חוויה כל כך שלילית, אבל מכל דבר יוצאים גם דברים טובים, ואם זה גרם לך ולאחרים להבין את הסלידה מחתונה ברבנות, זה כבר טוב. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בכל מקרה, אין לך מה להתחרט, כי זה נשמע שעכשיו את יותר מודעת לנושא הזה, ומעבירה מניסיונך לאחרים, וזה חשוב לא פחות.
אין ספק שאם יהיו יותר ויותר אנשים שיתחתנו בדרך אחרת, דברים יתחילו להשתנות לאט לאט. ידיד שלי, שמתחתן בקרוב (עם רב, למרות שהוא הודה שאם זה היה אפשרי בארץ, הוא כנראה היה מתחתן בדרך אחרת), אמר לי לאחרונה שהוא לא מאמין שזה אי פעם יקרה, שיאפשרו חתונות אחרות בארץ. אבל אני מעדיפה בכל זאת לשמור על קצת אופטימיות. בתקווה שהילדים שלנו כבר יוכלו לבחור!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/4/12)

אני חייבת לציין 
שאני אמנם בחרתי להתחתן דרך הרבנות, אבל גם למדנו כמה דברים בדרך... 

קודם כל, בן הזוג שלי, שמגיע מבית מאד מסורתי ובעבר היה חשוב לו מאד להתחתן דרך הרבנות, חושב היום קצת אחרת ומבין שצריך להפריד- בין הדת היהודית - שהיא יפה ומיוחדת, לבין הממסד הרבני - שמוציא הרבה פעמים את היופי מהדת. אני חייבת לציין אגב, שגם בקרב הדתיים יש מי שלא רואים בממסד הרבני כגוף שמייצג אותם (למשל, דתיים לאומיים, כיפות סרוגות וכו'). היה לנו בדיוק דיון על זה במשפחה שלו (הוא אגב, גדל בבית מסורתי ליבראלי) וראיתי עד כמה, ככל שהם מסורתיים, גם הם לא בהכרח מזדהים עם הממסד הרבני. 

כמו כן, קיימת לדעתי בעיה אנושית חמורה בישראל והיא שקיימים ציבורים שלמים שהמדינה לא מעניקה להם שירות חיוני. מדובר על אותו ציבור שהרבנות לא מכירה בו כיהודי או כרשאי להתחתן דרך הרבנות - ומכיוון שאין אלטרנטיבה, אותו ציבור צריך לכתת רגליו לחו"ל בשביל להתחתן. לדוגמא, אנשים שעלו מבריה"מ לשעבר, ומתקשים להוכיח את יהדותם, זוגות חד-מיניים, זוגות "מעורבים" וכו'. לטעמי, שירות של נישואין וגירושין הוא שירות חיוני שהמדינה מחויבת להעניק לאזרחיה. מרגע שהמדינה לא מצליחה להעניק את השירות הזה לאוכלוסיות נרחבות - היא בעצם לא ממלאת את תפקידה. 

ועכשיו שאלה, נניח והמדינה מספקת שירותי קבורה (שזה אגב, נחשב גם שירות חיוני). מר משה נפטר והמדינה אומרת למשפחה שלו - תשמעו, הוא אזרח סוג ב' ולכן אנחנו לא נוכל לקבור אותו. אם אתם רוצים לקבור אותו, סעו לחו"ל... היעלה על הדעת מצב כזה?

ולכן לדעתי, לפחות בכל הנוגע לנישואין - קיים כשל! קיימת קבוצה שלמה באוכלוסיה שהמדינה לא ממלאת את תפקידה כלפיה ולא מספקת לה שירות חיוני שהיא אמורה לספק לה ועוד אומרת לאותה אוכלוסיה - סעו לחו"ל, למדינה אחרת, בשביל לקבל את השירות (אותו שירות שהמדינה אמורה לספק, כן?).
אני לא חושבת שזו היסחפות להגדיר זאת כבעיה הומניטארית! מזכירה אגב, שמדובר באזרחי המדינה!

בעקבות הפורום, הכרתי הרבה יותר טוב את האפשרות שלא להתחתן דרך הרבנות. מודה שהבחירה בחתונה דרך הרבנות הייתה מתוך עצלות או עצלנות, אבל היום אני מבינה את החשיבות ומעריכה מאד את מי שמתחתן שלא דרך הרבנות. 

אני מאמינה שיום יבוא והמציאות תגבור על הרבנות וכן יהיו נישואים אזרחיים בפורמט כלשהו בישראל. מישהו בארצות הברית האמין שלנשים תהיה זכות הצבעה מתישהו?
מישהו האמין שאישה תוכל להיות טייסת? מישהו אי פעם העלה על דעתו שבני אדם יוכלו להגיע לחלל?  

והתשובה היא כן - אנשים האמינו. כי אם הם לא היו מאמינים, כל הדברים הנפלאים שציינתי למעלה לא היו קורים.


----------



## fluppster (24/4/12)

כל הכבוד!!! 
ריגשת אותי. באמת, בלי טיפת ציניות.
כל כך משמח אותי לקרוא את ההודעה שלך, לאו דווקא בגלל שאת כתבת אותה (ואותך אני כבר מעריכה מספיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), אלא משום שהיא נותנת לי תקווה. תקווה שגם אם היום עדיין רוב האנשים תומכים בעיוורון במצב הקיים, דברים משתנים לאט לאט, מחלחלים. ואולי, אולי יום אחד, אולי אפילו לא עוד המון זמן, אולי באמת יהיה פה שינוי דרסטי. ואז הילדים שלנו כבר יוכלו להתחתן בכל דרך שבה יבחרו. הלוואי. אני מאמינה.
כל הכבוד לך, לדעתי ההבנה שהגעת אליה מעידה על המון בגרות ופתיחות, היא ממש לא אלמנטרית.


----------



## IMphoenix (24/4/12)

עשית לי צמרמורת, דניאל. 
חשוב לי להבהיר שוב למי שפיספס, שדווקא מתוך החיבור שלי למסורת היהודית לא רציתי ללכת בתלם ולתת לרבנות לנהל אותי.

שתי הפסקאות האחרונות שלך ממש ריגשו אותי.


----------



## dify (25/4/12)

ההודעות שלך נפלאות 
אני נתקלת מידי פעם בשברים שאת כותבת ותמיד מעריכה מאד מה שיש לך להגיד 

ספציפית לגבי נושא הדת והמדינה, את כל כך צודקת בכל מה שכתבת כאן, וגם אני כמוך שותפה לתקווה.
האמת שבמובן הזה קצת עצוב לי לקרוא את השירשור הזה. אני מאמינה ששינוי מתחיל מהשטח, מאיתנו, האנשים שחיים את ההחלטות. אני קוראת פה שורה של אנשים שאף אחד מהם לא מגדיר עצמו ולא חי לפי הכללים האורטודוקסים, חלקם אפילו מחזיק בדיעות על שיוויון נשים וכד'.. ועדיין הם מוותרים ונותנים לרבנות את הכוח עליהם, וככה מקבעים את מעמד הרבנות בחיי האזרחים במדינה, ויותר מזה, בעיקר עבור נשים- מקבעים את כוחה של הרבנות על חייהן במידה ויום אחד ירצו להתגרש.

אני מודה שקשה לי להבין את זה.
אני לא יכולה להבין איך אנשים שאוהבים יכולים להרגיש שזה "פחות אמיתי" בגלל השאלה מי מנהל את הטקס. הייתי בחתונות שעברו דרך הרבנות והייתי בחתונות שהיו הצהרת אהבה שהנישאים עיצבו, ואני באמת לא יכולה להבין איך ניתן לתת ציון לאחד מהם כאמיתי יותר או פחות. אני מבינה שיש אנשים שמתנהלים מול הורים שמרנים יותר, אבל אפילו אז לרוב מדובר בהורים שלא מנהלים אורח חיים אורטודוקסי, וזה לא שהזוג המתחתן לא חי ביחד קודם, לא קיים יחסי מין, לא נוסע בשבת, רואה טלוויזיה. אז בכנות, אני לא מבינה, איך זה שדווקא בנושא שכל כך פוגע במעמד האישה פתאום כולנו מאמצים את הצד השמרני של הדת היהודית. ואני לא מבינה את זה אפילו יותר כי גם בני זוג שלא עברו ברבנות מעולם, אם שניהם יהודים, מקימים בית יהודי לכל דבר ועניין וילדיהם יהיו יהודים, כך שהרבנות לא נותנת ולא לוקחת שום דבר מהגדרת ותחושת היהדות של אדם לעצמו, ולכן אני באמת באמת לא מבינה את הטיעון הזה, גם באירוע חילוני למהדרין כולנו נשאר יהודים אפילו בהגדרות הרבנות.
ההבדל יהיה משמעותי רק בשתי נקודות בזמן- בשלב ההכנות לחתונה, אבל את זה רוב הנשים מכונות לספוג בשתיקה. ובשלב הפרידה, אם יגיע חלילה כזה, אז כבר יהיה מאוחר מידי, לגבר באופן מובנה יהיה יתרון, הוא יוכל ללחוץ לזכויות יתר תמורת הזכות לתת גט. וכל הנשים שלא מבינות את זה כשהן נכנעות ללחץ מסביב לא מבינות שהיום כולם שמחים בשמחתן, אבל אם חלילה הן ילכו לרבנות להתגרש לא כולם יהיו שם איתן, הן יהיו שם לבד בתסכול מול מערכת שמרנית ומוטה. איך, איך בשם "מה יגידו" נשים מוכנות לוותר על הזכויות השווה שלהן, בכנות, אני לא מסוגלת להבין.


----------



## א ו פ ו ס ו ם (23/4/12)

כנ"ל. גם אני ויתרתי והתחתנתי דרך הרבנות 
ואני עד היום לא שלמה עם ההחלטה הזאת בכלל. הייתי הרבה יותר שלמה עם חתונה אזרחית...


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

שולחת חיבוק מחזק. 
כי חיזקת אותי בעצמך, ואפילו ריגשת.

תודה לך, והעיקר זה הרומנטיקה


----------



## lady midnight1 (23/4/12)

בת-דודה שלי גם נכנעה ללחץ 
משפחת החתן להתחתן דרך הרבנות(הצד של אבי אליו היא שייכת כולם חילונים אתאיסטים).
ובחתונתה היא היתה כלה הריונית בחודש השביעי.
החתונה היתה בפרואר שנה שעברה, והכלה נעשתה חולה מאוד העקבות הטבילה במקווה בלילה קר.
התוצאה, הכלה הריונית עם חום גבוה מאוד, שלא קמה מהכסא לרגע בכל הארוע.
והיא מתחרטת, על שנפלה ללחץ הזה, ובקושי נהנתה ביום חתונתה


----------



## אתר מזמינים (23/4/12)

IMphoenix היקרה 
כבר כמה ימים שאני קוראת בשקיקה את השרשור שפתחת, על התגובות המרתקות שבתוכו. 
הסיפור שלך כל כך נגע לליבי, וכל כך נוגע להוויה הישראלית שלנו. אני כל כך מעריכה את החיפוש שלך אחר מה שמרגיש לך אמיתי ונכון. 
כבר עברו כמה שנים מאז שהתחתנתי, ולחתונה שלי הגעתי משום מה "סגורה" על טקס רגיל, פשוט כי "ככה". אין מצב שהיום הייתי ניגשת לעניין כך. 
אני כל כך מעריכה את המקום הזה של ההתלבטות, ומאחלת לך שתהי שלמה אם הבחירה, באשר תהיה. מאחלת לך שתרגישי תמיד שהבחירה הושגה בשותפות ובאיזון, בזוגיות... 
כיוון שכל כך התחברתי, וכיוון שאני בעלת האתר "מזמינים" רציתי להציע לך מתנה, באמת מכל הלב- להפיק עבורכם את ההזמנות לחתונה (איזו שתהיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) על חשבוני, בכמות הדרושה לכם כמובן.
את מוזמנת לפנות אלי במסר לפרטים נוספים, 
עינת, אתר "מזמינים".


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

תודה רבה רבה לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ריגשת אותי ואת מקסימה.

ההזמנות שלי כבר מודפסות, מוכנות והיום ממש אנחנו מתחילים לחלק אותן, אבל המון תודה על המחווה ועל האיחולים!


----------



## פעמיים גלידה (23/4/12)

בבקשה, מכל הלב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נהנתי מהסיפור על הקופים והעדכון. 
מאחלת לכם תמיד המון אהבה, וכזו תקשורת משובחת!


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

תגובה כוללת, לפני שאגיב פרטנית 
קודם כל, וואו.
המון תודה לכולכן על התמיכה  חיזקתן אותי מאוד.
אני שמחה על הדיון שנוצר כאן ואגיב נקודתית לכל הודעה בעניינה, אבל לפני הכל רציתי לחלוק אתכן סיפור קצר:

קבוצת מדענים הציבה חמישה קופים בכלוב. במרכז הכלוב הציבו סולם ועליה ערימת בננות. כאשר קוף מסוים עלה על הסולם כדי לקחת לו בננה, המדענים שפכו מים קרים על הקופים שנשארו על הקרקע.

לאחר זמן מסוים, כל אימת שקוף כלשהו נסה לעלות על הסולם, היו אוחזים בו שאר הקופים או מונעים את עלייתו לסולם באלימות.

במשך הזמן הפסיקו הקופים לעלות על הסולם למרות הפיתוי של הבננות.

ואז המדענים החליפו את אחד הקופים. הדבר הראשון שהוא נסה לעשות היה לעלות על הסולם, דבר שנמנע בנחרצות ובמהירות על ידי שאר הקופים אשר היכו אותו. לאחר מספר נסיונות כואבים הפסיק הקוף המצטרף לחבורה לנסות לעלות על הסולם.

המדענים החליפו קוף נוסף אשר נסה לעלות על הסולם כקודמיו. הפעם השתתף הקוף הראשון שהוחלף בהכאת המטפס בהתלהבות רבה.

החלפת הקוף השלישי חזרה על אותו ריטואל, ובהדרגה הוחלפו שני הקופים הנוספים עד שלבסוף לא נותר אף לא קוף אחד מהקבוצה המקורית.

המדענים נותרו עם חמישה קופים שלמרות שמעולם לא ספגו מקלחת מים קפואים המשיכו להכות בכל ! ! מי שנסה להגיע אל הבננות.

אם היה ניתן לשאול אותם למה !! הם מכים את כל מי שמנסה לעלות על הסולם, קרוב לוודאי שהתשובה הרצינית הייתה: ´לא יודע – ככה זה היה מעולם...´

נשמע לנו מוכר?


לענייננו, אכן קיימנו (עוד) שיחה מעמיקה, אהובי ואני.
לאחר שדי חפרתי לו בימים האחרונים, יצאנו לטייל קצת ברגל בסביבת הבית, בשקיעה, בשקט. והוא הרגיע אותי כל כך...
הוא אמר שבאמת, עכשיו כשהוא מבין עד כמה זה משמעותי עבורי וגם את הרציונל העומד מאחורי הרצון שלי לא להיכנע לרבנות- הוא לא יכול להחליט אחרת. זה בשבילי, ובשבילו בשבילנו.

מבחינתו אנחנו לא מתחתנים בחתונה רפורמית או אורתודוכסית. אנחנו פשוט מתחתנים, וזה הכי תקף והכי משמעותי והכי אמיתי שיש.

הוא כל כך הרגיע אותי.
וסוף סוף אני שלמה לגמרי עם ההחלטה הזו- עם העקרונות שלי, ועם הרגשות שלו.


----------



## lanit (23/4/12)

Like גדול 
זה כ"כ טוב וכיף שבזמנים של חוסר הסכמה בן הזוג פתאום מזכיר למה בחרנו בו, והתאהבנו בו...
מאוד שמחה בשבילך שהכל הסתדר לשביעות הרצון של שני הצדדים


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

לא יכולתי לדמיין מישהו מתאים לי יותר 
מקסים, טוב לב, נבון ואכפתי... אני הכי בת-מזל בעולם


----------



## fluppster (23/4/12)

זה כ"כ מרגש.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה יופי, אני כל כך שמחה שזה הסתדר לך ככה. אני מבינה לגמרי את המצוקה שחשת, גם לי היו כמה קטעים כאלה לפני החתונה, ובכל פעם נרגעתי מחדש כשהבנתי שיש לי פרטנר מושלם לחתונה ולחיים האמיתיים שמגיעים אחריה. את אכן הכי בת מזל בעולם, ונשמע שאתם זוג פשוט מדהים, ובטח תהיה לכם חתונה מיוחדת וקסומה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, אם את צריכה המלצה על רב רפורמי אני ממליצה לך על הרב שחיתן את אחי, אמיר וינד.


----------



## IMphoenix (24/4/12)

חמסה חמסה חמסה, שום שמיר ושמן זית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה על ההמלצה, אברר איתו!


----------



## יאנהלה (23/4/12)

מעולה!  
מאד שמחה בשבילכם!


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (23/4/12)

שמחה בשבילכם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 העיקר שהכל הסתדר


----------



## IMphoenix (24/4/12)

תודה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (23/4/12)

סיפור מעניין ותובנות חכמות 
כל הכבוד על ההתמודדות האינטליגנטית והבוגרת - גם שלך וגם של בן הזוג שלך. 
נשמע שההחלטה, למרות שהיא נובעת ממשהו שחשוב לך - היא החלטה משותפת - וזה הכי חשוב. 

אני בטוחה שהחוויה הזאת שעברת ביחד עם בן הזוג שלך תיזכר לך לעתיד והיא מעידה על הבסיס החזק של מערכת היחסים שלכם. 

מאחלת לכם חיים שלמים של שיתוף, אהבה, אושר וכבוד- כמו שהפגנתם בהתמודדות הזאת.


----------



## IMphoenix (24/4/12)

בהחלט 
הוא פשוט בחור מדהים, האהוב הזה שלי.
תודה על האיחולים, ועל העצות והתמיכה


----------



## shira3121 (24/4/12)

איזה כיף לקרוא


----------



## ani ve lo aheret (23/4/12)

הצעה למשהו ב"אמצע" 
אתם יכולים להתחתן ברבנות בצורה "כשרה" אבל בצורה מצומצמת, ולהתייחס לזה כחותמת גומי במקום קפריסין וכו'
ואת הטקס עצמו לעשות איך שאתם רוצים - שוויני וכו', ולהתייחס אליו כטקס האמתיתי (רק אחריו לשים טבעות וכו')


----------



## IMphoenix (23/4/12)

תודה על הניסיון 
אבל ממש לא. אני יוצאת נגד הרבנות וכל מה שהיא מייצגת- אז שאשתך איתם פעולה בשו-שו? מה הועילו חכמים בתקנתם?


----------



## IMphoenix (24/4/12)

*אשתף


----------



## sha8845 (25/4/12)

לגמרי איתך 
אני הייתי בדיוק באותו המצב. 
אני בשום פנים לא הייתי מוכנה לרבנות. הוא רצה. רבנו איזה חודש. עד שהצלחנו להסכים שאני מוכנה לכל דבר שהוא לא רבנות והוא מסכים לכל דבר שהוא רק שיהיה יהודי. לפני זה אני הייתי בטוחה שהוא אומר "יהודית" הוא מתכוון רק אותודוקסית וכשאני אמרתי "אלטרנטיבית" הוא חשב שהכוונה לשמאן הודי או אינדיאני. ברגע שמצאנו את ציר האמצע נהיה יותר קל. אני הייתי מעדיפה בלי רב בכלל- חתונה חילונית יהודית. אבל הוא כן רוצה אז הויתור שלי זה ללכת על רבנית רפורמית והוויתור שלו זה שלא הולכים לרבנות.
אחרי כל זה נשארה השאלה של האם להיות נשואים פורמלית (חתונה בחו"ל) או לא. לי זה לא חשוב וניראה סתם יקר. אבל הוא ובעיקר ההורים שלו רוצים מאוד. הטיעוון שלהם זה "מה יקרה אם לא תהיה מדינה פתאום ותצטרכו לברוח כמו שאנחנו והורים שלנו ברחו מרוסיה בגלל כל מיני שינויי שילטון ומהפכות? אז מי ידע שאתם נשואים אם אין מסמכים רשמיים?". טיעון קצת פרנואידי אבל מי אני שאשפוט כצברית שנולדה בלי פחדי גלות.
תנסו למצוא יחד את ציר האמצע.


----------



## IMphoenix (26/4/12)

חשוב למצוא את האמצע 
לי אגב מאוד חשובה חופה יהודית.
בתור מי שלומדת מקרא שנים ובדרך לתואר שני, אני מחוברת מאוד לדת; הבעיה מתחילה כשיש גוף שמתיימר להכתיב לי את האמונה שלי, איך היא צריכה להיראות ומה היא משקפת.

את ערכי הרבנות אני לא מקבלת, בעיני אלו בהחלט לא ערכים יהודים.

שמחה לשמוע שגם את מצאת את הפשרה והתקשורת עם בנזוגך... איזה כיף שהם כאלה


----------



## sha8845 (27/4/12)

גם אני 
האמת בהתחלה לא ידעתי הרבה- אני לא  לומדת מקרא ולא באתי מרקע עם ידע (חינוך חילוני קיבוצניקי שמוצניקי)
אבל אחרי שהתחלנו להתעסק עם זה אז החלטתי ללכת לסדנא של אירגון "הוויה" שם למדנו על הטקס ואז קראתי גם את הספר "הרי אתה מחודש לי" של עירית קורן. ככה שעכשיו יש לי יותר ידע וגם אני מרגישה יותר מחוברת לטקס יהודי אך שיוויוני. אני יכולה להתייחס בצורה פמיניסטית לכל נושא הקיניין, הקידוש, הכתובה. בכל מקרה זה תהליך מאוד מעניין ואני לא עוברת אותו בעניינים עצומות.


----------



## סוריאליסט (26/4/12)

למה להתלבט, לכו לחו"ל, אז פחות זוג בסטיסטיקה


----------



## evanescent (26/4/12)

לדעתי זה מספיק חשוב 
ואני חושבת כמוך שנישואים כדת משה וישראל לא נותנים לאישה יחס ראוי, בטח לא שיוויוני. החל מהדרכת כלות ברוח שוביניסטית שנשים מאולצות לעבור, וכלה בטקס עצמו, שבעוד הוא אמור לסמל אירוע משמעותי ומרגש עבור שני הצדדים, לגבר יש בו תפקיד יוזם ופעיל ולאישה תפקיד פסיבי מקבל, כל תפקידה בטקס הוא להיות נוכחת. אני היתי מרגישה רע לקחת חלק בטקס שמשתיק אותי מול הצד השני כשמה שהטקס אמור ליצג זה כניסה ליחסים הדדיים. למה בעצם שאמירה שלו בלבד תספיק כדי לתת לשינוי הסטטוס תוקף חוקי אם אני צד שווה בהסכם? למה שיקבעו לי תפקיד של עומדת בשקט ומחכה להעברת הבעלות אם גם אני כמוהו נכנסת לזה מתוך רצון פעיל ויש לסמליות בטקס עבורי את אותה חשיבות כמו שלו?

אם היתי נתקלת בבעיה שלך, שבן זוג שאני רוצה להנשא לו מעונין וחשובים לו נישואים מסורתיים, היתי מדברת איתו על רגשות אלה בדיוק, על כך שאני לא יכולה להשלים עם תפקיד כזה לא הדדי בטקס, ושהמאורע חשוב גם עבורי, אין סיבה שאהיה בו מושתקת, ובעצם גם אין סיבה שהוא ירצה שאני אהיה מושתקת במאורע חשוב לשנינו שמסמל מיסוד קשר הדדי ושיוויוני.


----------



## IMphoenix (26/4/12)

מסכימה איתך כמובן, ומחדדת נקודה חשובה 
נישואין רפורמים הם כדת משה וישראל, הם הלכתיים ותקפים בכל העולם (חוץ מאשר במדינת היהודים, באופן אבסורדי לחלוטין).

את (ואני) יוצאות נגד טקס הנישואין האורתודוקסי ונגד מוסד הרבנות אשר לוקח מנדט על הדת ומנסה להכתיב לכל עם ישראל מהי יהדות ומהי אמונה.


----------



## דולה פוסט מורטום (26/4/12)

ברכותיי, הגעת לראשי 
ההודעה שלך מגניבה משתי סיבות, לפחות בעיניי - גם כי זה בדיוק מה שאנחנו עשינו, וגם כי היום הוא יום הנישואין הקפריסאי שלנו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לא קראתי את שאר התגובות, אבל גם מכאן - דעי שאת לא לבד. 
שנינו יהודים כשרים, יכולנו בקלות להנשא ברבנות ובחרנו שלא. גם כי אחד הימים החשובים בחיינו שווה את ההשקעה ולא רצינו להרגיש אורחים בטקס החתונה של עצמנו, וגם כי בעצם - הרבנות מקבלת בדיוק את הכוח שנותנים לה. ככל שיהיו יותר אנשים שיתחתנו במסלול עוקף, ככה לילדים שלנו כבר יהיה יותר קל להתחתן איך שירצו.
וברוכה הבאה לחיי הנישואין - הולכים לעקם פרצוף על הרבה דברים שתעשי. אם תעשי ילדים בקרוב, אם תקחי את הזמן, אם תניקי, אם לא תניקי. אין דרך לצאת מזה. לאנשים תמיד יהיה מה להגיד. והדבר היחידי שאפשר לעשות בקשר לזה הוא לעשות את מה שאת מאמינה בו, ולדעת שבסוף היום יש לך תשובות לתת לעצמך. 

אז תרגישי טוב ותיהני מהדרך הזאת, בשאיפה תעשי אותה רק פעם אחת בחייך, אז כדאי שזה יהיה בדיוק כמו שתרצי.


----------



## IMphoenix (26/4/12)

מזל טוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה על התמיכה והמילים הנכונות והמחזקות. חג עצמאות וזוגיות שמח


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (26/4/12)

חבל, ההפסד כולו שלך 
אני מקווה שיום אחד תביני את החשיבות של הטהרה, של חתונה יהודית ושל חיים יהודים אמייתים. לדעתי בלי זה אנחנו כלום.

אישה לא נחשבת כקניין, חבל שיש לך שטיפת מוח על היהדות האמיתית, אבל לצערי זה לא מפתיע אותי.

מאחלת לך חתונה יהודית כשרה ואמיתית, ושמירת טהרת המשפחה כדת וכדין, והכי חשוב - שלום בית אמיתי על בעלך לעתיד.

כל טוב


----------



## IMphoenix (26/4/12)

לא יהיה לי בעל. אני לא כלב, ולא זקוקה לבעלים. 
אני לא נכנסת איתך בכלל לויכוח הזה אבל מציעה לך לשאול את הרב שלך את השאלות הבאות:

אם אישה לא נחשבת קניין- מדוע היא לא יכולה לתת טבעת לבן זוגה מיד לאחר שהוא מעניק לה את הטבעת?
(תשובה: משום שזה מבטל את ה"עיסקה". הוא קונה אותה בטבעת, ואם היא תחזיר לו טבעת משלה זה כאילו שהוא לא שילם עבורה).

אם אישה לא נחשבת קניין- מדוע בגירושין (גירושין- מלשון גירוש) אין לה מילה בעניין, ואם הבעל לא נותן גט היא נשארת תקועה כל ימיה בלי יכולת להתמודד עם זה?

ותודה על איחולייך, תהיה לי חתונה יהודית, כשרה ואמיתית.
אהובי ואני נשמור על טהרת המשפחה, על אמון, תקשורת, אהבה ופתיחות. מאחלת את אותם הדברים גם לך.


----------



## קובי67 (26/4/12)

מצטער לומר לך, אך אם אתם מתכוונים להתחתן... 
כדת משה וישראל (ע"פ היהדות היא חיבור נשמותיכם בשמיים "והיו לבשר אחד") אז חתונה רפורמית היא ממש לא הכיוון.
מן הסתם אין הבדל בין חתונה רפורמית לבין חתונה שבה כומר\איהיאם מוסלמי\נזיר בודהיסטי יחתן אותכם. זה פשוט לא תופס מבחינה הלכתית, ובעצם אינכם תחשבו כנשואים.
ההלכה היהודית גם אינה מתירה ללכת לחופה רפורמית, בעיקר בשל העובדה שמדובר בנשיאת שם "חופה" לשווא, ללא שום קשר לעולמה של הלכה ושל יהדות...
ובשל העובדה הזו הילדים הנולדים לאחר "חתונה" מסוג זה נקראים ממזרים.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (26/4/12)

זה לא נכון 
ממזר הוא הנולד מגילוי עריות או לאשת איש מגבר שאינו בעלה.

אם חס וחלילה היא נישאה בצורה רפורמית ובמידה והנישואים עלו על שרטון - במידה והיא לא מתגרשת [דרך הרבנות] ונכנסת להריון מגבר אחר - האמת שפה אני לא בטוחה, כי אני לא יודעת עד כמה הנישואים שלה נחשבים נישואים לפי הרבנות, ככה שייתכן מצב שהילדים במצב זה לא יהיו ממזרים.


----------



## פרצלה (26/4/12)

איזה בור


----------



## IMphoenix (27/4/12)

אתה טועה ומטעה ידידי. 
ממזר הוא מי שנולד לאישה נשואה ולגבר שאינו בעלה.

באשר ליתר הדברים שכתבת- אני אפילו לא יודעת מאיפה להתחיל כי מדובר בגיבוב של דברי הבלות.
תור מי שמסיימת תואר ראשון במקרא (ורשומה כבר לשני) אני יכולה להסביר לך לפרטי פרטים מדוע את טועה.

על קצה המזלג:
הטקס הרפורמי הוא טקס מסורתי והלכתי. הטקס כולל את ברכות האירוסין, מעשה הקידושין (הטבעות), הקראת הכתובה, שבע הברכות ושבירת הכוס. 

חתונה כדת משה וישראל, אשר מוכרת לפי ההלכה, מחייבת בסך הכל רב מחתן, זוג ושני עדים. ברגע שיש את כל המרכיבים האלו הטקס בר תוקף.

בנוסף, אם ניכנס לדקויות- דת משה וישראל היא בהחלט לא הדת של הרבנות. הטקס האורתודוקסי כפי שאנו מכירים אותו היום עבר שינויים ותהפוכות רבות (רפורמות, אם תרצה). רק לפני כמה מאות בודדות, למשל, הוחלט על הכתובה שנועדה להגן על האישה היהודייה מפני התנהלות בעייתית של הגבר- וזו הייתה חתיכת רפורמה!

הפרטים של הטקס האורתודוקסי הם פחות או יותר מתקופת ימי הביניים (הינומה, למשל; טבעת, למשל). תסכים איתי שהדת היהודית מקורה בתקופות קדומות יותר (ואגב, אם ניכנס לפרטים "קטנוניים" עוד יותר- אזיי היהדות מקורה בממלכת יהודה והיא לא כוללת את ממלכת ישראל. אבל זה סיפור אחר שיסופר בפעם אחרת).

ויותר מכל הפרטים הטכניים:
מדובר בטקס, בסמל. ואני רוצה שאת חיי הנישואין והשותפות עם בן זוגי אנו נחל בסימן יהודי שיוויוני, שיתופי, אוהב ומכיל.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (26/4/12)

שלום לך 
ייתכן והנישואים בצורה ההלכתית הם סוג של קניין, הרי הנוסח הוא נוסח עתיק, זה לא נוסח מודרני
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וכמו כל דבר שהוא לא מודרני - אני חושבת שזה לא ממש חכם ודי צנוע לחפש פמנסיטיות בטקסטים בני 2000 שנה

בגירושים לא עלינו לאישה אין מילה כי זוהי דרכו של עולם, מאז ומתמיד, והיסטורית תמיד לנשים היו פחות זכויות. זה חבל לי אבל אני לא מערערת על הדרך שבה חיו ועדיין חיים יהודים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אולי בהמשך אגיב קצת יותר, בנתיים קצת אין לי זמן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מקווה שבאמת תשמרי טהרה, ושאי ברכה


----------



## IMphoenix (27/4/12)

מסכימה ולא מסכימה 
זה נכון שלא מדובר בטקסים מודרניים (אם כי לא בני 2,000 שנה אלא כמה מאות בודדות). 
הטקס האורתודוקסי כפי שאנו מכירים אותו היום עבר שינויים ותהפוכות רבות (רפורמות, אם תרצי). רק לפני כמה מאות בודדות, למשל, הוחלט על הכתובה שנועדה להגן על האישה היהודייה מפני התנהלות בעייתית של הגבר- וזו הייתה חתיכת רפורמה! הפרטים של הטקס האורתודוקסי הם פחות או יותר מתקופת ימי הביניים (הינומה, למשל; טבעת, למשל). 

על כל פנים אנו חיים בעולם מתפתח (ובמהירות!).
לפני 64 שנים לא הייתה מדינה לעם היהודי; לפני כשישים שנה לא הייתה זכות בחירה לנשים ברוב הארצות. לתפיסתי זה אך הגיוני להתקדם ולהוביל את המסורת לנקודת חיבור עם הזמנים המודרניים, ולא ולהנציח עוולות. הזרם הרפורמי מקיים חופה הלכתית עם כל הסממנים והטקסיות המסורתיים אלא שמדובר בטקס שיוויוני ומאוזן- כך אני רוצה לסמל את תחילת החיים המשותפים של עם בן זוגי.


----------



## עם אחד שיר אחת 1 (27/4/12)

לעניין הגירושין, זה פועל גם הפוך. גם האישה 
יכולה לסרב לגט. 

אני לא באה להתווכח הרבה, אבל אם בכ"ז תרצי חתונה אורתודוקסית אפשר לעשות את זה בצורה יותר נעימה ע"י ארגון צהר. אפשרות אחרת היא לבחור רב שאת מתחברת לגישה שלו ולבקש ממנו להתאים את החופה אליכם במידת האפשר. 

ד"א, מקובל לקרוא את הכתובה בעברית (ואני חושבת שגם כותבים אותה בעברית).


----------



## Lady_in_Red (27/4/12)

אני אומרת חו"ל! 
כל עוד אין נישואים אזרחיים בארץ, שאנשים יתחילו לאמץ, אולי זה יזיז משהו. חוץ מזה, זה גם טיול נורא נחמד להתאוורר לפני החתונה ה"רשמית" בארץ
אני וזוגי עשינו אותו דבר בדיוק, שנינו יהודים, וידעתי ישר שאני לא רוצה חתונה עם רב וכל הקטע מסביב. התחתנו בפראג, הטיול היה מדהים, נחנו, שתינו ובילנו. חודש אחרי עשינו טקס בארץ, חברה טוב שלנו "חיתנה" אותנו, היה נורא מיוחד, ההורים בהתחלה היו קצת בחששות מהתוכניות שלנו, אבל בסוף הכל הלך חלק וכולם נהנו ואמרו שהייתה חתונה נורא מיוחדת.

אני לא חושבת שאת נלחמת בתחנות רוח, לא חייב להיות כמו כולם, אפילו עדיף להיות שונה ומיוחד, זאת דעתי בסופו של דבר החותמת בת"ז היא אותה חותמת.


----------

